# Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (PS3/360/Wii/PSP/PS2/iPhone!!!)



## Fang (May 21, 2007)

This game looks incredibly beautiful and interesting at the same time. Phsyics and a molecular engine powering this game so everything breaks, acts and corresponds realistically, and with the power of the Xbox 360's CPU and GPU backing it...it can render some pretty pretty graphics and physics at the same time.

But having an engine that also breaks, shatters and otherwise re-enacts all items from the real world...in the SW universe.

Thoughts?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 21, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this game! The usage of the force powers looks so damn neat! 

Do you know a date for when it'll come out?


----------



## niwre-san (May 21, 2007)

I think the game got pushed back, until next year. Somewhere around the first quarter.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 21, 2007)

niwre-san said:


> I think the game got pushed back, until next year. Somewhere around the first quarter.



eeeewww... that long? Geez.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2007)

Can't wait, not sure what system i'm getting it for yet.


----------



## Kakuzu (May 27, 2007)

No doubt.  This game looks amazing.  Its also Star Wars!


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2007)

It's coming out on all next generation consoles, 360, PS3 (possibly the Wii) and hopefully on PC's as well.

The physics and molecular engines alone are sexy enough. But as fellow SW dork like Kakuzu, this game is just too hot to pass up.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (May 27, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> It's coming out on all next generation consoles, 360, PS3 (possibly the Wii) and hopefully on PC's as well.
> 
> The physics and molecular engines alone are sexy enough. But as fellow SW dork like Kakuzu, this game is just too hot to pass up.



Can the Wii even handle those physics?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it, I'll be getting it for the PS3.


----------



## Wesley (May 27, 2007)

Can you say load times?  Though it looks like Star Wars Force Wank is going to be hitting a whole new level.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (May 28, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Can you say load times?  Though it looks like Star Wars Force Wank is going to be hitting a whole new level.



Maybe this will be one of the games that requires a hard-drive? So then it could save part of the game on their to reduce load times... That could work right?!?


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

Can't wait to get this game


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Maybe this will be one of the games that requires a hard-drive? So then it could save part of the game on their to reduce load times... That could work right?!?



Some technologies require developers to forgo those features. Halo used it on the Xbox, Halo 2 didn't because of the bump-mapping.


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

yea u gotta a ponit should be one of the best star wars games


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2007)

Feels like forever since they hyped my up for this game, then pushed it back into dev hell.


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

yea u got a ponit


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

this game will rock


----------



## XXItachiUchihaXX (Jun 13, 2007)

this game looks amazing im a little worried bout the lightsaber combat they havent showed us none but i understand the game is based on jacked up force powers but id rather have a BA lightsaber comabt system


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2007)

It's likely going to follow the original Jedi Knight's combat system.


----------



## Pein (Jun 13, 2007)

im so amped to get this game looks incredible


----------



## Dave (Sep 2, 2007)

the effects look stunning


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes they do. But the AI engine looks interesting.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Dave said:


> the effects look stunning



why did you bump this thread? its been dead for months.


----------



## Superior (Sep 3, 2007)

Yea i just wacthed the trailer today and its gonna rock the gameplay and everything


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Too many star war games man.. not that they havnt been good.. theres just too many...


----------



## Superior (Sep 3, 2007)

this one will be pronimieing


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> Too many star war games man.. not that they havnt been good.. theres just too many...



What the hell are you talking about? This is the only new Star Wars game for the whole year of 07.


----------



## isanon (Sep 3, 2007)

holy shit i just watched the trailer and i think i had an orgasm 

im definitly buying this game !! especialy if it has the jediknight battle system


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 3, 2007)

this game looks pretty cool


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> What the hell are you talking about? This is the only new Star Wars game for the whole year of 07.



Unfortunately so. I'd love a KotOR so much. Or even Jedi Academy 2.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Sep 3, 2007)

This game looks great.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Sep 3, 2007)

isanon said:


> im definitly buying this game !! especialy if it has the jediknight battle system



I'm the exact opposite. The saber combat in the Jedi Knight games sucked IMO.

I hope it follows along the lines of the RoTS game, with a bit more complexity. But with all the focus going into flashy force powers, my expectations aren't too high.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

FiveDarra said:


> I'm the exact opposite. The saber combat in the Jedi Knight games sucked IMO.
> 
> I hope it follows along the lines of the RoTS game, with a bit more complexity. But with all the focus going into flashy force powers, my expectations aren't too high.



Revenge of the Sith's saber combat was terrible....


----------



## Wesley (Sep 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Revenge of the Sith's saber combat was terrible....



Too much focus on the scenery?


----------



## isanon (Sep 4, 2007)

FiveDarra said:


> I'm the exact opposite. The saber combat in the Jedi Knight games sucked IMO.
> 
> I hope it follows along the lines of the RoTS game, with a bit more complexity. But with all the focus going into flashy force powers, my expectations aren't too high.


aww common in the jedi knight games you had full controll over your lightsabre combat it was awsome. and i have never played revenge of the sith because it was a MOVIE game ...

even if it is a starwars game it was still a movie game and movie games are rushed crap made only for the sake of making a game because the movie is released


----------



## nick65 (Sep 4, 2007)

trailers pics?


----------



## isanon (Sep 4, 2007)

nick65 said:


> trailers pics?


just search on youtube for the force unleashed


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2007)

bumped because people can't use the search function apparently...


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 7, 2008)

looks great, especially since the last post made.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi-oh!!!  Who wants the dark side on their iPhone?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh god no...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 18, 2008)

wait it gets released on the fucking iphone but not on the pc?


fuckers


----------



## Bushin (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally! A Star Wars game worth a damn! I have been following the progress of this game for so long... Can't wait.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Jul 18, 2008)

I've really never been anxious to get a Star Wars game, but now that has changed. This game looks incredible, definatley buying this one.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 25, 2008)

This game is just looking absolutely amazing
How is this not on the front page since E3?

I'm not even an avid SW-fan, but I am *really* looking forward to it

It's out September 16 (19 in EU)


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks nice.

But the launch trailer spoiled the story...how stupid can Lucasarts possibly be 

To everyone who didn't already watch it: Never ever do so!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2008)

^I won't. 

Can't wait for the game.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 26, 2008)

Man I can't wait, I hope the light saber fights is as good as the force unleashed.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks good,can't wait


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

Demo next month. Cant wait to get my physical hands on it soon


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 27, 2008)

^awesome, hey did any of the star wars game have jedi mind tricks, I think it could be put to good use.  I've never actually played a star wars game.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^awesome, hey did any of the star wars game have jedi mind tricks, I think it could be put to good use.  I've never actually played a star wars game.



Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight, Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight - Mysteries of the Sith.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 27, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^awesome, hey did any of the star wars game have jedi mind tricks, I think it could be put to good use.  I've never actually played a star wars game.



iirc there were dialogue options in sw: kotor that were afected by force persuasion


or maybe that was another sw game


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2008)

Sol Badguy said:


> A game that gets released on every console+iPhone but NOT on the PC can only mean one thing:
> 
> It sucks.



Terrible logic. Or rather, lack of.



> Sure, it has a great physics engine. Big deal. I bet this won't even begin to touch the Jedi Knight series.



It has a state of the art, built from the ground engine for physics, AI and graphics (Euphoria, Molecular). And Jedi Knight's series has nothing to do with TFU.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Posting these for the hell of it:


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2008)

Sol Badguy said:


> Attacking my intelligence? Stop being an elitist and start making some sense.



Don't make up ad homiems.



> They're obviously trying to get as many people hooked up on the game as they can. But why not on the PC?



Because they don't care? It has a cross platform release date for the PS2, PS3, Xbox 360, DS and PSP releases.

They're stretched thin.



> Which doesn't really refute my argument, since I pointed it out myself.



Then watch the tech demos and video diaries from the developers themselves then.



> So they say.



Have you watched the Euphoria tech diary yet? The one with the Stormtroopers and Rebels grabbing at each others hands and legs, trying to run away, picking each other up, holding on to each other for dear life?

They've showcased that multiple times, in-game and outside of the source engine without any sort of scripting.



> They're no better than anyone expects from the current generation of games. The only iterations where the graphics are worth praising are the PS3's and the 360's, where exploiting the hardware isn't a problem.



No shit. Its far too bad that graphics aren't the focal point of the hype of this game. Its the gameplay.



> Uh, yeah it does. TFU's premise has a lot in common with both Outcast and Academy. The reason they're not releasing it on the PC is because they don't want to be reviewed up against that franchise since it would most likely pale in comparison.



Dark Forces- Your an Imperial Stormtrooper turncoat who later becomes a Mercenary helping the Rebel Alliance. Pure FPS/Puzzle.

Dark Forces II- You become part of the New Republic and exploit your lineage to become a Jedi Knight and stop Jerec with branching storylines. Third-Person Action/Adventure with FPS elements and puzzle solving.

Jedi Outcast - Stand alone game, you give up being a Jedi, tries to refresh the series by going back to its roots, game returns to Jedi Knight's pathway, several powers.

Academy - Multiplayer hack em up and shooter.

Force Unleashed - Vader's Secret Sith Apprentice, you hunt Jedi and traitors of the Empire, pure sabercombat and Force powers, puzzle solver and action.

Hmm. And powers? No indication of Telepathy playing any part of a major role in it unlike Jedi Knight and Outcast, only Telekensis, Saber Throwning, Force Lightning.

Bad logic. Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight had absolutely nothing in the way of story or game-play to Dark Forces.

Outcast and Academy abused the Unreal II engine. Academy itself is a absolutely fucking horrid example to point out as it was a purely multiplayer game at its core, with random Force Powers and no similarity in the campaign/single-player to Jedi Knight.

And the saber combat has nothing to do with Jedi Knight either.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of just renting this, this game doesn't seem like it'll last long. But still it looks absolutely amazing. But I wouldn't pay $60 for it though...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

For people wondering why it's not on PC. It will sell like shit on there, no reason to put it on there.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Posting these for the hell of it:



Thanks for the vids


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2008)

Meh, I might buy this 

or rent it 

I never had that much faith in Star Wars games

Thanks to the disaster known as SW Episode III


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 21, 2008)

The Star Wars: Force Unleashed demo is pretty awesome. Even your basic, un-upgraded character is fully capable of tons of destruction.


I hate Quick Time Events, though.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, I might buy this
> 
> or rent it
> 
> ...



You are not welcomed here anymore, bad boy.


----------



## Koi (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm fucking pumped for this game.   I can't wait until it comes out.

Hopefully I'll be playing the demo within the next few days, heh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm..interesting, I'll have to check this game out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL

They released a book for the game

Explain the spoilers to me already why don't you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> They released a book for the game
> 
> Explain the spoilers to me already why don't you



Yes and the entire project was directly authorized by George Lucas himself. Go away.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yes and the entire project was directly authorized by George Lucas himself. Go away.



What's up with the atittude?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Your not very educated on anything you've said so far on the thread, especially about the line on SW games not being good.

Thus, you irk me.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Aug 21, 2008)

I loved the demo but i wish there was more moves and combos and the lock on system is defiantly an issue.
But still the demo was fun and i'm defiantly getting the game.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

the demo is fucking awesome 

which brings me to the apprentice if he was put in the last 3 movies wouldnt he be broken 

i mean he's really broken


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, I might buy this
> 
> or rent it
> 
> ...



Wow one shitty game that is going to counter balance all time classics like:

Tie-Fighter
X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter
X-Wing Alliance
Dark Forces 
Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight
Rouge Squadron.
Rouge Squadron II: Rouge Leader


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Aug 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Thanks to the disaster known as SW Episode III



No way man seriously Episode III was the best SW movie ever. I would understand if you said Episode II(GAY MOVIE) but Episode III common how can somebody not like that movie?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Wow one shitty game that is going to counter balance all time classics like:
> 
> Tie-Fighter
> X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter
> ...



Did you forget Kotor? Most awesomeness?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, Knights of the Old Republic I and II plus Shadows of the Empir as well as Jedi Outcast.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> No way man seriously Episode III was the best SW movie ever. I would understand if you said Episode II(GAY MOVIE) but Episode III common how can somebody not like that movie?





I MEANT THE PS2 GAME. 



> Your not very educated on anything you've said so far on the thread, especially about the line on SW games not being good.
> 
> Thus, you irk me.



dude, I'm plenty educated about SW games

I make one post and you oust me seriously show more respect. I like Star Wars games but that doesn't mean I'm outting all of them. 

KOTOR 
KOTOR 2
Jedi power battles
Star Wars fighting arcade game (can't remember)

Also Star Wars LEGO series gotta be honest even though it's lego figures the game is cool. pek I still have quite a number of SW games. Episode III game doesn't reach that list however..

The battlefront and those other ones... Nope not my thing. I'm kinda mad because there haven't been enough lightsaber included Star Wars games since most of 'em involved the clones and shooting n' stuff. That's all. Other than that it's pretty cool. 

I'm interested in the game apologize for coming in here with a bad tone. Interested in seeing what the endings are.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 21, 2008)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> No way man seriously Episode III was the best SW movie ever. I would understand if you said Episode II(GAY MOVIE) but Episode III common how can somebody not like that movie?



DLing the Demo now, and SW Episode 3 sucked balls!
It was better then episode 1 and 2,but that's like saying vomit is better than SH&%!

Oh ya the Clone Wars movie sucked too! Anikan with a Padawaan.Oh and a Hutt that can talk! Ya right!


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Aug 21, 2008)

dont forget jedi academy! and iv preorderd my game through game stop. w00t


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

Putting this up for the people who haven't seen it

This definitely brought my spirits after seeing this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asvKQOJZXcs[/YOUTUBE]

Demo videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-NnZ2xZviE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXLFT50UsmY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Also I was reading a Game informers magazine quite critical people really but what I love about it was that they compared the game to God of War series and calling i "greatness". Fuck it, I,ve changed my mind I,ll totally buy this. It'd be a sin to think negatively about this game. looking at Starkiller, I have in mind like Kratos total fury along with Altair from Assssins Creed stealth-like clothing and merciless tone. It's fucking exhilerating. pek




> Oh ya the Clone Wars movie sucked too! Anikan with a Padawaan.Oh and a Hutt that can talk! Ya right!



You should talk to KazeYama with that type of negative view on the movie. She's hellbent on making everyone love it


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Clone Wars isn't a movie, it was a theatrical release for the first episodes of the new CW series and this isn't an EU discussion thread.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Clone Wars isn't a movie, it was a theatrical release for the first episodes of the new CW series and this isn't an EU discussion thread.



Eh, it shouldn't have been released in he theatres should have kept in on CN rather than putting it out in theatres.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> DLing the Demo now, and SW Episode 3 sucked balls!
> It was better then episode 1 and 2,but that's like saying vomit is better than SH&%!
> 
> Oh ya the Clone Wars movie sucked too! Anikan with a Padawaan.Oh and a Hutt that can talk! Ya right!



Talking about the movies or the game? SW episode 3 game was quite fun.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Talking about the movies or the game? SW episode 3 game was quite fun.



The LEGO's game or Star Wars Episode 3 adaptation?

To be honest I rather prefer the LEGO's version. 

How can you love the episode 3 game dude?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Eh, it shouldn't have been released in he theatres should have kept in on CN rather than putting it out in theatres.



What the hell did I just say. Stop talking about the movies or series, this is a thread about the game, Force Unleashed.

And you still are displaying astoundingly amazing levels of ignorance when it comes to previous Star Wars games.

Dark Force and Dark Forces II Jedi Knight (heralded as the best PC games of all time till Half-Life dumped it down by many including PC Gamer and EGM).

Battlefront I and II.

Rogue Squadron, Rogue Leader.

Tie Fighter, Tie Fighter vs X-Wing, X-Wing Alliance.

Jedi Outcast, Bounty Hunter, Star War's Arcade.

Knights of the Old Republic I and II.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell did I just say. Stop talking about the movies or series, this is a thread about the game, Force Unleashed.



Alight chill dude... 



> And you still are displaying astoundingly amazing levels of ignorance when it comes to previous Star Wars games.
> 
> 
> Dark Force and Dark Forces II Jedi Knight (heralded as the best PC games of all time till Half-Life dumped it down by many including PC Gamer and EGM).
> ...



Look back at my post I clearly listed both of those

As for Dark forces I didn't even know about that
Not interestedin the Fighter Star Wars games or the foot soldier games Battlefront I and II etc.

There are others that I like that you didn't mention

Dude...Chill out I'm sorry about what I said that was ignorant but I expressed my feelings towards the game wrongly I am truly excited about it's release I was just being perhaps a bit snobbish with my criticism. 

Anyways about The force unleashed

It's going to be fun to fight Shaak-ti

the girl who went toe to toe with General Grievous pek

And interesting to see the "other" side of Darh Vader 

While at Borders I saw a concept book ofStar Wars the force unleashed It showed Darth Vader torn up.. I'm not sure if this was from Return of the Jedi or for the game.. But man looks like Starkiller's gonna mess Vader the hell up...


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

Tried the demo last night, pretty awesome.

The Apprentice is haxxed though, not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell did I just say. Stop talking about the movies or series, this is a thread about the game, Force Unleashed.
> 
> And you still are displaying astoundingly amazing levels of ignorance when it comes to previous Star Wars games.
> 
> ...




Are you being serious? that game was awful.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell did I just say. Stop talking about the movies or series, this is a thread about the game, Force Unleashed.



 What are you, new? Star Wars is a whole and they talk about how the game connects the movies and series! Yes, were in uncharted territory with this taking place during the Jedi purge but the movies and series is important! There are other things that also take place during this time there are comics about it and other such things.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

A noob asking a 06 member if he's new


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> A noob asking a 06 member if he's new



I was refering to is he new to Star Wars becuse the games, movies, Books and Comics all tie in together


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I was refering to is he new to Star Wars becuse the games, movies, Books and Comics all tie in together



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.



Its true why do you think Quin Lan Vos was mentioned in 3 Hell his Padawan was in 2 and 3


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

Why are you talking about the Republic comic series in a video game thread?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

He's just very sensitive when it comes to SW in general. Pretty tempted to use up a 48 hour gold card for the demo.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> Why are you talking about the Republic comic series in a video game thread?



Becuse as the creator of Star Wars himself said 'Its all Conected' and thats what makes Star Wars great Hell they have a comic and a book comeing out im just laying down to you a fact Just becuse this is a video game thread dosent mean the story of the Force Unleashed ends there


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> He's just very sensitive when it comes to SW in general. Pretty tempted to use up a 48 hour gold card for the demo.



Sadly for me, I just sent my 360 in for repair yesterday. So I gotta wait a week or so till it gets repaired at minimum, but I have a shitload of one-month and two month gold subscription cards left over from my job at Game Crazy.





MyNindoForever said:


> Becuse as the creator of Star Wars himself said 'Its all Conected' and thats what makes Star Wars great Hell they have a comic and a book comeing out im just laying down to you a fact Just becuse this is a video game thread dosent mean the story of the Force Unleashed ends there



Dear god, go away.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol, and I quote

"NOOoOooOooooooOOooOOoooOoooOoOoOOoooOoooOoOOOO"

Did you really end up paying for the repairs? D:

I HAD alot of month cards and such, but all my friends mooched off me :/

Loving all the combos in the game, especially when you mix the force in lol


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah I ended paying for repairs. Basically four times I called, four times they told me to call back the next time, the first three saying it fell or was going to be used under the three year warranty for the red ring. The final call, the lady said no, and don't "modify" the 360 or I'll end up regretting it.

Basically, despite the fact that I chewed out three of the four operators asses out for this, I had to pay a 100 bucks.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

Best part of the demo IMHO isn't the mini boss AT-ST but maneuvering the steel bars so the TIE fighters crash into them


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

Well less then three weeks isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I played the demo and was left a little unimpressed. Camera needs some work, lock on was a little unreliable, graphics were pretty average apart from a few nice backgrounds. I have to say the physics are VERY good, but at the end of the day I'd rather be playing Jedi Outcast.

But, I might rent this since it was quite fun to blow everything up.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Graphics average? 

Something is wrong with this generation of gamers. Seriously.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, I might buy this
> 
> or rent it
> 
> ...


That game was based directly off the movie it was bound to suck.

There are usually more good starwars games to ballance out the bad, and this will be one of them.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Graphics average?
> 
> Something is wrong with this generation of gamers. Seriously.



Lol, I meant by next gen standards, plus I've been gaming since the SNES so none of this "generation" stuff

I'm not sure what it is exactly but some of the textures look really grubby and Starkiller himself doesn't look too great. I'm also basing this on the fact that the game has been in development for a long time, and also isn't exactly on a small budget.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 22, 2008)

what? the face of the apparentice at the very beginning cinematic was epic. it looked really well. Graphics fit the game, physics are great, and I agree with mynindoforever, one of the best parts was having the Tie Fighters crash into the metal.

I hated the ATST part tho, too easy and then the demo ends. TO make more of a challenge, I pushed the ATST off of the edge where you get the damage increase. and I jumped down after it .


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'm not sure what it is exactly but some of the textures look really grubby and Starkiller himself doesn't look too great. I'm also basing this on the fact that the game has been in development for a long time, and also isn't exactly on a small budget.



Are you kidding me? Look back at the other Star Wars games graphics and look at this. Starkiller looks great and the graphics amazing.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

^I didn't mean in comparison to other star wars games, I just meant I don't think that the graphics in this game are very good considering the hype.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

What game has better graphics that has the same budget? halo? no. Cod4? Lol. Bout gears and metal gear are the only games that have truly "Amazing" graphics but then again these games have teams that focus on that. star wars looks like a great game. The effects especially look awesome, force push when he shoots in and the whole area looks to be breaking down is great. 

Models of the characters aren't MGS4 but there still great. 

I didn't mean your a gamer of this generation only, i meant this generation is ruining people in terms of graphics. There will be very few games that go into the tech level of mgs4 and gears but star wars is well above average. average is kane and lynch, dynasty warriors 6, and just cause. Star wars looks better then all of those.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

The graphics weren't bad at all really


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm still playing PS2 and 5-10 year old PC games so graphics don't really matter. I don't have a next gen platform but the game still looks pretty sweet. I loved Psi-Ops so playing this will be like Psi-Ops on steroids. 

Definitely getting the PS2 version and if I get a PSP anytime soon I'll get that too. The new tech looks good but I actually think new levels and modes would be just as, if not more, fun to play through than the next gen versions. 

Also I can't believe Blaze of Glory likes something Star Wars. Once I get around to changing to a TFU set maybe I won't get bashed for liking Clone Wars anymore.


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What game has better graphics that has the same budget? halo? no. Cod4? Lol. Bout gears and metal gear are the only games that have truly "Amazing" graphics but then again these games have teams that focus on that. star wars looks like a great game. The effects especially look awesome, force push when he shoots in and the whole area looks to be breaking down is great.
> 
> Models of the characters aren't MGS4 but there still great.
> 
> I didn't mean your a gamer of this generation only, i meant this generation is ruining people in terms of graphics. There will be very few games that go into the tech level of mgs4 and gears but star wars is well above average. average is kane and lynch, dynasty warriors 6, and just cause. Star wars looks better then all of those.




I do like the force effects and such as well as the physics engine blowing everything to pieces as I mentioned, but I do feel underhelmed by everything other than the shit that's blowing up. Stating it to be "average" was maybe a little harsh, but I'd read about the graphics being absolutely superb and fantastic prior to playing the demo, so I was left quite dissapointed.

About gamers getting ruined by graphics, the way the 360 and PS3 had been publicised before their releases was as if _every_ game they made would be on the same graphical level as Gears or even MGS4 so I guess I'm still a little annoyed that we get "next-gen" titles that are basically PS2 titles with smoother edges (Blood Money 360 version, Kane and Lynch etc.). 

However I'm still going to take a look at this, since it was fun I guess.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

Played the demo.

Fucking. Loved. It.

I rarely play liscensed games [Games based off of a non-game series count to this, so don't argue ], but this one seems very good. The last few Star Wars games I've played in the past years are probably Rouge Squadron 2 and Jedi Starfighters.

Yes, I have not played the KotoR games.

Maybe this game can beat the Super Star Wars games


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Well if Goofy loves it...

I swear we have the exact same tastes when it comes to games.

FUCKING SILVER GOD FUCKING FUCK ASS FUCK


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well if Goofy loves it...
> 
> I swear we have the exact same tastes when it comes to games.
> 
> FUCKING SILVER GOD FUCKING FUCK ASS FUCK



You like shadowrun so wouldn't be the exact same taste  

Goofy don't like much. He's very picky 

@Fenrir - Do you play games in HD? Just wondering because when i play a PS2 game, even high profile one like ff games or god of war, i can see there is no way any of em come close to high profile ps3 games, even early ones like heavenly sword and ratchet and clank. 

All i'm saying is graphics never bother me. They don't become the deciding factor in any case except maybe MGS4 since I'll be sitting there 2 hours looking at them move/talk and so on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

Mwuaha, the pleasures of having a brother with gold ;3

I would have gotten it on PSN, but I don't want to unplug the 360 for that.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol >_>

Hey Shadowrun is alright, until you realize theres no single player campaign, no split screen multiplayer and no couch co-op D:

What are the chances of seeing baby Luke in this game?

Or maybe Han Solo?


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

Absolutely no Luke or Han.

But the Apprentice does get "visions".


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Aug 22, 2008)

Jus played the demo and this game is a must for SW fans. I love the physics nothing is more stisfyin in this game then spinning an enemy around and dropping him hundreds of feet to his doom


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

According to Wookiepedia [lol BEST NAME EVER] the following characters are confirmed;

    * Maris Brood
    * Darth Desolous (Appears as a ghost or a spirit)
    * Juno Eclipse
    * Obi-Wan Kenobi (Appears in hologram)
    * Rahm Kota
    * Garm Bel Iblis
    * Kento Marek
    * Galen Marek/Starkiller/The Apprentice
    * Mon Mothma
    * Bail Prestor Organa
    * Leia Organa
    * Palpatine
    * Kazdan Paratus
    * Darth Phobos (Appears as a ghost or a spirit)
    * PROXY
    * Sheltay Retrac
    * Shaak Ti
    * Darth Vader
    * Yoda (Puppet)


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 22, 2008)

I played the demo i didnt feel powerful like it shows on the trailers but its the first mission


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

I could spoiler you guys so badly right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lol >_>
> 
> Hey Shadowrun is alright, until you realize theres no single player campaign, no split screen multiplayer and no couch co-op D:
> 
> ...



Don't have to tell me, i enjoyed shadowrun.


----------



## Sand Coffin (Aug 22, 2008)

I've played the demo on all difficulties several times, and this game is an will be great. Very fun and if the demo has replay value imagine the actual game.


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> I could spoiler you guys so badly right now.



Then go ahead spoil me I don't mind


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> I could spoiler you guys so badly right now.



Spoiler you use a lightsaber.

Oh, that is expected.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> I could spoiler you guys so badly right now.



I saw in an Art book a picture of Qui-Gon (Spirit form) and Obi-Wan but it said it was removed. But I want to know if Qui-Gon makes any kind of cameo?


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

In the novel he does, so does Obi-Wan. As do Maul as well.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> In the novel he does, so does Obi-Wan. As do Maul as well.



*Fangasem*


----------



## Ziko (Aug 23, 2008)

Wait, what novel? Novel of the game?


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

Sand Coffin said:


> I've played the demo on all difficulties several times, and this game is an will be great. Very fun and if the demo has replay value imagine the actual game.


What does it make replayable, if I may ask?


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Wait, what novel? Novel of the game?



Force Unleashed has a massive multimedia project going for it, as directly authorized and created by Lucas Arts under George Lucas's explicit permission.

We had the same thing for Shadows of the Empire and the Clone Wars series of animated series, comic tie ins and novels, so to did Shadows of the Empire and so as well does Force Unleashed.

The game, the novel, and more tie ins.



Segan said:


> What does it make replayable, if I may ask?



Everything.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 23, 2008)

you can replay the game as  Vader if you wish as far as I know. The very very first mission you play as vader ( basically your force is at max) and instead of lightning you have force choke. so that will be awesome. and I heard that there will be multiple endings like in the Star wars episode 3 game.


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 23, 2008)

Also played demo. Alright first impressions. Graphics sub-par. Was fun running around destroying everything in sight - and to be honest, that's all I expected so I'll most likely be getting it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 23, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Wait, what novel? Novel of the game?



A multimedia project, as someone stated. To expand the arc of the plot to many, many mediums.

Unlike the Clone Wars, this multimedia project seems aimed for fans, and not dumbing it down for new ones.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2008)

The Republic and Clone Wars series were as far as "dumbed" down as you can get.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Played the Demo just now it was rather average not that it was bad or good, just well... average.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

I need  it         .


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Aug 23, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Played the Demo just now it was rather average not that it was bad or good, just well... average.



Thats cause its only a demo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 24, 2008)

TWF said:


> The Republic and Clone Wars series were as far as "dumbed" down as you can get.



Uh..which Clone Wars are you talking about?

I'm referring to the odd, poorly received 3D CGI series. Pretty much everything else is awesome ;3

I think the Clone Wars has probably the most battles set within or around it out of ANY game in any other era of the timeline. Theres like, 7 games either adapting the movie or set within the same timeframe.

Hell, there was even a team-based FPS game set within that part of time.

I'd actually like to see a game post-Return of the Jedi based around one of the more popular non-game conflicts, like the Trawn Trilogy, or the New Jedi Order.

But knowing Lucasarts, they don't adapt anything into a game unless it is a movie or multimedia project, everything else is made brand new ;_;

Well, at least we got this, another game set between Episodes III and IV.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 24, 2008)

Played the demo yesterday and found it pretty enjoyable. Now I have no other choice but to get the full game for more.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 25, 2008)

i am dissapointed after the demo


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Veggitto-Kun.


----------



## Koi (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought the demo was like a virtual orgasm.  I need _more._


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought the demo was pretty dam fun, just being able to move so fluidly and spam lots of extremely strong force powers was nice.

If you can level them up a lot in the full game and gain some cool lightsaber/armor upgrades this could be a fantastic title.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 26, 2008)

Is really that good? 

Meh, damn you xbox live gold owners...


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2008)

You can find different lightsaber crystals that not only change the color of your saber's blade but also its properties ie some might return health to you, others do twice as much damage, and so on, and it has an RPG like element for developing your Force powers.


----------



## Koi (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh man, that sounds even more awesome.  I can't wait for this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

So already got it. Already done with 6/9 levels in 5-6 hours. Yes i don't care that it's short, I'm already going to replay it again on hard once I'm done. It's very fun IMO and besides very few problems it's a awesome game. Review will be up tomorrow night or monday i promise


----------



## Kamina (Sep 14, 2008)

Played the demo, love throwing the star-troopers around.


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So already got it. Already done with 6/9 levels in 5-6 hours. Yes i don't care that it's short, I'm already going to replay it again on hard once I'm done. It's very fun IMO and besides very few problems it's a awesome game. Review will be up tomorrow night or monday i promise


You got the full game already?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 14, 2008)

I finished the game yesterday, took me around 5 hours. Though, I have some collecting to do, and I finished it on easy. If you like action games, like God of War or Devil May Cry, or you're a big Star Wars fan, you should definately get this!

The game is a bit short, the graphics aren't the best and the story was ok. However, the badass gameplay and all the awesome moves makes it all worth it! I personally LOVE the game, and I've already started my second save. So I'd give it a 8,5 out of 10.


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder if the short gameplay can be contributed to the excessive multiplatforming?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 14, 2008)

> I finished the game yesterday, took me around 5 hours.



God Dammit.


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I finished the game yesterday, took me around 5 hours. Though, I have some collecting to do, and I finished it on easy. If you like action games, like God of War or Devil May Cry, or you're a big Star Wars fan, you should definately get this!
> 
> The game is a bit short, the graphics aren't the best and the story was ok. However, the badass gameplay and all the awesome moves makes it all worth it! I personally LOVE the game, and I've already started my second save. So I'd give it a 8,5 out of 10.



FIVE HOURS?

WTF?

I'm going to go out on a limb and say you weren't exactly speedrunning it either?

I'm having doubts about buying this for full price after reading this, ?45 for five hours of gameplay?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> FIVE HOURS?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...



Like heavenly sword, DMC 1 - 4 and even ninja gaiden after learning how to play. Action games usually only last me 7-8 hours tops. But i always play them 2-3 times over. Making it a total of 18-20 hours. Meaning it was worth it.


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Like heavenly sword, DMC 1 - 4 and even ninja gaiden after learning how to play. Action games usually only last me 7-8 hours tops. But i always play them 2-3 times over. Making it a total of 18-20 hours. Meaning it was worth it.



Beating it quickly after knowing what to do is fair enough, but 5 hours on your FIRST run through the game is basically a rip off.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with crazymtf, action adventure games rarely lasts more then 7-8 hours. And when you get such a solid gameplay package you get with The Force Unleashed. I'd say it's worth it. I'm pretty sure I'll finish this game atleast two more times. And I rarely finish games more than once. So I would really recommend this game. Star Wars at it's best!


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally got the game


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Beating it quickly after knowing what to do is fair enough, but 5 hours on your FIRST run through the game is basically a rip off.



Meh i beat most action games in 5-8 hours. Not really a rip-off. Length doesn't make the game, if i have fun with it that's all that matters.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 14, 2008)

I wanted to get this badly as soon as I found out it was in development, but after reading it took about 5 hours to beat it... I dunno now. :/


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 14, 2008)

Two words:

Get it


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm getting it when it comes out on tuesday. i don't care if it only takes 5 hours to beat, thats most action games anyways. i'll beat it and then just fuck around.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 14, 2008)

If it's only 5 hours then it's a rental for me.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 14, 2008)

> Like heavenly sword, DMC 1 - 4 and even ninja gaiden after learning how to play.



HS was only about 1/3-1/4 of the length of the other ones [barring the shitty dmc4], so...

Hell, I thought that was the main critical complaint line in regards to HS in the first place.

15 hours is shorter than I'd like but I can handle it [20-25 being target, while my bloated preferences lean closer to 30-40]; five hours on an even remotely 'taking in the experience' first playthrough is not even nearly acceptable to me.

I've already paid for it [and would anyways, because I do that], but fuck...


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> If it's only 5 hours then it's a rental for me.



Yep, I'll definetly be renting this one..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> HS was only about 1/3-1/4 of the length of the other ones [barring the shitty dmc4], so...
> 
> Hell, I thought that was the main critical complaint line in regards to HS in the first place.
> 
> ...



1/3 of what? I beat DMC in 2 hours 37 minutes and DMC3 in like 7 hours. Ninja gaiden black i beat in 7-8 hours aswell. Not sure whatcha mean 1/3 of the length. Heavenly sword took me about 5-6 hours. So there all the same to me. I replay them all though more then twice.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2008)

My video Review for *Star Wars Force Unleashed*. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhUEN9LQhtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Two words:
> 
> Get it



Some feedback would be nice.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 15, 2008)

Tried the 360 demo, and all I can say is wow!

The only downside I can see (to hurling stormtroopers like ragdolls among other things) is that it could get repetitive after a while.

But with some RPG elements thrown in (new skills most importantly) this really isn't a problem.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 15, 2008)

How good is the saber fighting?  While playing the demo, the saber was but one button.  There are no other saber wielders to see how this translates into a duel.

Oh, yeah.  And I don't like the button sequences for the larger battles.  I'd have preferred a different (and less scripted) way to increase difficulty.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm also fairly hyped for this game, but the length is putting me off.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2008)

FUCK i thought this game was going to be good, but according to gamespots other critic reviews it looks like its going to be subpar.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 15, 2008)

At least the story is pretty good, I'll probably not purchase it though. A rent perhaps.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll probably end up buying it when it's cheaper, since I'm short on cash right now and there are other things I want to get. Played the demo already- kicked ass.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 15, 2008)

ive played the demo and with all of its hype it is kind of a letdown


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Some feedback would be nice.



OK I've played about 7-8 hours (Sith Lord difficulty) and I'm now nearing the end, atleast I think so:

*Spoiler*: __ 



just beat Proxy




I thought the fighting would get repetitive soon, but I don't find it so at all.
There are plenty of abilities and combos which you can gain by leveling up.
(Many will think the same can be said about DMC4, but the difference is DMC4 just sucked ass in all those aspects and more)

Force grab, push, lightning etc are all worked out pretty well, they start off weak but gain in strength by leveling up.
There's also cutscene fighting where you quickly have to press the button which appears on screen to perform the cutscene combo

Among the enemy, the Stormtroopers and little aliens are fodder and a bit dumb, but every other higher ranking/stronger enemy pose a bit of a challenge, well atleast on Sith Lord difficulty.
Fighting against other Jedi/Sith takes a bit of effort, Force powers don't really work on them, you need to defeat them using your saber skills. Defeating them without gaining skills and certain combo may even make it a bit difficult.

Destructive environment and world physics are superb, seriously the only other game I've played with similar/better is Crysis on DX10 (8800GTX).
The story, voice acting, graphics and cutscenes are great, one of the best I've ever seen together in a action game.

For the record I'm not a big Star Wars fan, so rent it, buy it, hell pirate it, I don't care, it's a great game, just play it.


----------



## Koi (Sep 15, 2008)

Dammit.. I don't get paid until Friday! D:


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Proxy is roughly at the 2/3rd's of the story.

FYI Wii/PS2/DS/PSP players don't fight Proxy, only 360 and PS3 owners do.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 15, 2008)

even better, looks like I have a good few hours in front of me then

You got/getting the game TWF?


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Tonight at midnight.

I have to wait about seven more hours.

And I'm going by the novel, on the game's length. Because there are still more plot twists.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 15, 2008)

Midnite GET 

Well if the novel has more plot, I'm guessing the game will too
But yeah, I don't wanna get too spoiled so I'll just see how things go


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Or will you? ?

Only thing that bothers me is the fact that they should've done more with the saber combat. It looks like a friend of mine's predication came through, the game shoves over the saber combat for the Force Powers.

Stupid move.

But there's going to be a sequel, so I can't really complain.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 15, 2008)

Sequel??? 

Saber combat is decent, but it's the Force that is really getting unleased 

Anyway gtg, good luck getting ur hands on a copy


----------



## Ziko (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> But there's going to be a sequel, so I can't really complain.



Aww.. really? I was fine with this one, and the story was very well done! The ending was decent and we won't need a sequel! Damn Lucas and his greedy, money loving brain!


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Lucas had nothing to do with that.

And the sequel will have little to nothing to do with Starkiller.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

Ending was ace IMO, loved it. 

Playing on hard mode now, up to level 3. A bit tougher, especially those damn machine gun guys. But the bosses are easy second time around. Each has a weak point.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't spoiler the newbies, Crazy.


----------



## Felix (Sep 15, 2008)

I heard PS2 owners get have the better end of the deal with the visit to the Jedi Temple


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

So do the Wii, PSP and DS Owners as well.


----------



## Felix (Sep 15, 2008)

Figgit
At least we got to fight Darth Maul


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Who only gets one light saber instead of his staff.

Unless they changed it at the last minute.


----------



## Felix (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Who only gets one light saber instead of his staff.
> 
> Unless they changed it at the last minute.



He had his staff


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you have some sort of evidence of that from developer diaries? Because Maul in the duel mode only had one.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

He has a staff, trust me. Battle was epic and i whooped his ass


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 15, 2008)

I want a special lightsaber.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmm.....so-
ign gave the game a 7.3......
for those of you who played/have this game, what do you make of this?


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 16, 2008)

This game looks really ugly but fun imo. Can't wait to pick it up next week after my pay cheque


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hmmm.....so-
> ign gave the game a 7.3......
> for those of you who played/have this game, what do you make of this?



Well i gave it a 8.4 in my video review and stick by it. I really do enjoy it and I'm now replaying it on hard.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 16, 2008)

How does the saber combat compare to Jedi Academy?


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

This game looks sweet based on the previews. However, IGN confirmed my one fear for this game and that was that the combat can get quite repetitive. I guess I may have to rent/borrow this game first before I make my decision to get it or not. Or I'll just wait until the price eventually drops to $29.99 as a Greatest Hits and then pick it up.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2008)

Why are people bothering with the shit reviews that IGN/Gamespot/Gamespy typically flaunt?

The game is no more repetitive then Grand Theft Auto IV or Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL XPlay (who don't know their dicks from a game) gave it a 2/5.

Anyhow, my roommate went out and picked tis up last night, and I am trying to get it installed so I can try i now.  (Second attempt, the system froze at over 90%)  Anything I should be wary of before I start playing?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2008)

My impression from the demo was a solid 7.8-8

And I have yet to delve into all the other goodies plus the story which is the real reward imo. 

I heard a gripe that you fight the same things over. What action genre game doesn't do this? Slapping on a different shade of color doesn't make them different. The whole point of the game is to pwn with the force, and pwn you do.


----------



## Felix (Sep 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> Do you have some sort of evidence of that from developer diaries? Because Maul in the duel mode only had one.



My evidence is me fighting him 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although it was just Proxy with his Darth Maul program


----------



## Draffut (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I just finished the first level, and all I can say is.

The camera is shit, I just spent 80% of the first boss fight completely offscreen, if I went left, the screen would go right, and at the most I could see my ass and hope I was hitting the opponent.  Same if I went to the right.

Hopefully it was just something with that boss.

Secondly, I havn't found a way to manually scroll between targets to use your force powers on. I just spent 2 minutes in the "training" trying to get the game to teget e block so I could pick it up, as it was insistant on maing me target the other 3 people in the room.

Also, now in the second level, I was playing around throwing shit and then went and broke a window with my sword up close.  Immediatly 2 of the things i was thrwing around hurtled through the Apprentice out the window, and he ran on his own arcoss the entire room, and got stck on the wall on the other side for about 15 inexplicable seconds.  Thanks goodness nothing was around to attack me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, I just finished the first level, and all I can say is.
> 
> The camera is shit, I just spent 80% of the first boss fight completely offscreen, if I went left, the screen would go right, and at the most I could see my ass and hope I was hitting the opponent.  Same if I went to the right.
> 
> ...



For the boss fight it's set....How the hell can you not see your character. They push the camera in the back so you can see the whole stage, and each character. Boss camera angles are the best angles in the game IMO. I never have problem with the camera then again i came from Devil may cry and ninja gaiden. And if you can beat those multiple times this camera feels great 

I don't think you can shuffle, it's why i click LB quick so i can target different items. Usually i get it but I won't lie, it could use a bit better target system. 

Last part, ouch  I dunno haven't seen any glitches so far.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> For the boss fight it's set....How the hell can you not see your character. They push the camera in the back so you can see the whole stage, and each character. Boss camera angles are the best angles in the game IMO. I never have problem with the camera then again i came from Devil may cry and ninja gaiden. And if you can beat those multiple times this camera feels great



Maybe it was my style. I kepthurling him left to right, and he was almost never on the screen because of it.



> I don't think you can shuffle, it's why i click LB quick so i can target different items. Usually i get it but I won't lie, it could use a bit better target system.



Ya, maybe they'll patch something in.  it could work for the right analog stick when you arn't carying something (unless this gets used by something later)



> Last part, ouch  I dunno haven't seen any glitches so far.



Ya, I think it was a fluke, I couldn't replicate it a second time.

On level 3 now, despite a handful of annoyances I am actually enjoying this game alot more then I think I should be (Infinite respawning enemies is a pet peeve of mine).  Got like 9-10 of the 15 collectibles in the first stage, so pretty pleased with that.  This stage seams alot more open, and already passed up an item I couldn't figure out how to reach.

How many stages are there total in this game again?  Including the first Vader one?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2008)

Vader included it's 10. Without vader it's 9. 

First 3 missions with Starkiller are long. 2 Short. 4  long. 

Actually gonna go play it myself now


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2008)

Raxas Prime is a bitch level.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 17, 2008)

Just got past the second level, its a decent game. It doesnt really have that pizazz I was expecting but im having a good time.


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 17, 2008)

ok this game looks quite difficult to handle im stil goin to get it though sooner or later


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> hmmm.....so-
> ign gave the game a 7.3......
> for those of you who played/have this game, what do you make of this?



The lightsaber combat is really simplistic. The game feels like one huge beat'em up with awesome physics, and that's about it. They dumped a bunch of features into the game which makes it a worthwhile pick for any starwars fans, regardless.

Ultimately, I felt the game didn't hold a candle to the late installments of the Jedi Knight series.

Also, as much as they claim they worked on the multiplatform versions, I don't see it. I haven't played the Wii version, but the PSP and PS2 versions are *equal*, with the PSP's version having shit for textures but a very cool skirmish mode. Also, only the DS, PS3 and 360 versions have the apprentice holding the saber in a reverse grip.

Finally, because LucasArts doesn't seem to recruit any decent devs, the engine shows its lack of efficiency on the handhelds, where the game has a slow framerate, tons of graphical glitches, occasional slowdowns, and shitty resolution, coupled with bland textures.

So either they totally neglected the handhelds, or they just suck at it. The PS3's version looks great, but my gut says God of War 3 is going to mop the floor with it, graphically speaking. My point being, the only reason it looks great on the PS3 is because the console doesn't need to be pushed that far for games to look good.

If you're a Star Wars fan, get the game. Odds are, you'll get some joy out of it.



Dionysus said:


> How does the saber combat compare to Jedi Academy?



You press square, right? Then you press square again. After that? Believe it or not, you get to press square one more time.


----------



## Akira (Sep 17, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Ultimately, I felt the game didn't hold a candle to the late installments of the Jedi Knight series.



Pretty much what I feel towards the game. Blowing up everything is nice, but take away all the physics whoring and you can't do half of what you can in the JK games. Not to mention that there is VERY little skill involved to actually beating the enemies, I hardly ever needed to actually dodge, blitzing worked all the time.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 17, 2008)

You must be playing on easy, blitzing does shit when even 2 or more Imperial Guards pull out their laser miniguns (Force works mostly, but it's still a bitch against a pack of em)


----------



## Draffut (Sep 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Pretty much what I feel towards the game. Blowing up everything is nice, but take away all the physics whoring and you can't do half of what you can in the JK games. Not to mention that there is VERY little skill involved to actually beating the enemies, I hardly ever needed to actually dodge, blitzing worked all the time.



How does blitzing work, I am currently only on the third level, and there are enemies who have force shields that stop almost all your force powers except Lightning, and unless you can kll the leader, block all your melee attacks.  In some cases the leader is pretty tough, so tryign to take him on with the army of underlings around is suicide.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Pretty much what I feel towards the game. Blowing up everything is nice, but take away all the physics whoring and you can't do half of what you can in the JK games. Not to mention that there is VERY little skill involved to actually beating the enemies, I hardly ever needed to actually dodge, blitzing worked all the time.



Uh yeah i would like to know where those shitty enemies are cause on the second to last level on hard and these guys kill me in less then 5 seconds if i don't do anything.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 17, 2008)

So, my roomate (who is almost done the game) told me that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Starkiller schools Vader


 which is so stupid, I lost all intention to finish the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Uh yeah i would like to know where those shitty enemies are cause on the second to last level on hard and these guys kill me in less then 5 seconds if i don't do anything.



He probably has it on easy.


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anybody beaten the darkside version yet?

Waspinator wants to see the different endings rather then the one from the book.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> How does blitzing work, I am currently only on the third level, and there are enemies who have force shields that stop almost all your force powers except Lightning, and unless you can kll the leader, block all your melee attacks.  In some cases the leader is pretty tough, so tryign to take him on with the army of underlings around is suicide.



I like to use Saber Smash. It's pretty cheap, but after one of those, you can take out the rest with Force Repulse.

I thought this was a decently written title. It has a good protagonist, decent sidekicks, great cameos and a workable script. I thought the gameplay could have been tuned up more, but the end fight with Vader seemed redeem all the flaws. 

Out of all the new characters, I have to say I really like Proxy. I haven't laughed that hard since KotOR's HK-47.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 18, 2008)

Naruto said:


> You press square, right? Then you press square again. After that? Believe it or not, you get to press square one more time.


That's pretty shitty.  (Though, I figured it out after I asked and watched videos.)  In JK2 and Academy (on hard difficulty) you were seriously injured if you let your enemies' lightsabers touch you.

They have all the elements of an ultimate Star Wars game.  JK combat, proven RPG elements with KOTOR.  Now they have better environmental integration with the Force.  (A flight sim would be a little excessive.)

Bring back Kyle Katarn!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, my roomate (who is almost done the game) told me that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Why? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Starkiller can take down a fucking ship from the sky. He's a far better duelist then vader since Vader isn't nearly as good as he was before his little lava/cut arms and legs off fun. 




Plus I'm glad. Starkiller is the best character in star wars in a long time.


----------



## Bushin (Sep 18, 2008)

I am getting my hands on a copy tomorrow
I am so excited!
Hope it lives up to all the Hype in my mind...


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Bring back Kyle Katarn!



*FUCK YEAH!*


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Some random suriving Jedi's child can school the man who is destined and powerful enough to bring balance to the force?  I am not at the point yet, but some random jerkoff being able to kill vader is crazy without some incredible extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Some random suriving Jedi's child can school the man who is destined and powerful enough to bring balance to the force?  I am not at the point yet, but some random jerkoff being able to kill vader is crazy without some incredible extenuating circumstances.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a supposed suspension of belief. The boy was angry he was betrayed and it fueled him. Still, even during the boss fight where Darth Vader does lose a significant amount of his armor, he was still kicking my ass. Seriously, unless you throw something at the guy, he's nearly impossible to beat.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 18, 2008)

> Plus I'm glad. Starkiller is the best character in star wars in a long time.



I laughed.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Starkiller is an alright character. And its pretty obvious that Starkiller surpasses a *weakened* Vader after the events during RoTS with the Mustafar fight against Obi-Wan Kenboi.

He's a good character, but nothing to write home about. The Death Star level is fuck nuts hard on normal mode. I kept getting tagged by the two Scout Troopers posted up on the catwalk with the snipers, and the Dark Troopers kept smashing me when I was killing the guys on the E-Web Repeater Rifles and dealing with the Scout-Walkers.

And that is the god damn start of the last level.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 18, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> That's pretty shitty.  (Though, I figured it out after I asked and watched videos.)  In JK2 and Academy (on hard difficulty) you were seriously injured if you let your enemies' lightsabers touch you.
> 
> They have all the elements of an ultimate Star Wars game.  JK combat, proven RPG elements with KOTOR.  Now they have better environmental integration with the Force.  (A flight sim would be a little excessive.)
> 
> Bring back Kyle Katarn!



Fuck yeah kyle, jedi knight 2 was great


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

And Dark Forces I was still the best one of the entire series.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> I laughed.



Why? He's a good character. Tough, angry, but also good at heart. I like him better then most characters in star wars games I've played and hell of alot more then the majority of movie characters.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

No one beats out R2-D2 or Count Dooku so easily, when it comes to the film versions. But on the flip side, at least his voice actor knows how to act, unlike...Hayden Christian.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 18, 2008)

> The Death Star level is fuck nuts hard on normal mode. I kept getting tagged by the two Scout Troopers posted up on the catwalk with the snipers, and the Dark Troopers kept smashing me when I was killing the guys on the E-Web Repeater Rifles and dealing with the Scout-Walkers.



There's a panel in the middle of the room. Force Grip it down. Then go down.



> Why? He's a good character. Tough, angry, but also good at heart. I like him better then most characters in star wars games I've played and hell of alot more then the majority of movie characters.



The character that stood out the most for me was Proxy. There were genuine moments when Proxy surprised me with its holograms and its great sense of dark humor. The ship stage was a laugh riot.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Proxy is a rip off of HK-47. But yeah he's a good character. Like I said, people should NOT bitch about Starkiller being as powerful as the Emperor and more then Vader. VADER GOT WEAKER, after the events at Mustafar.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> Proxy is a rip off of HK-47. But yeah he's a good character. Like I said, people should NOT bitch about Starkiller being as powerful as the Emperor and more then Vader. VADER GOT WEAKER, after the events at Mustafar.



People like to suck vader's dick, what do you expect? 

and I don't really like R2-D2 but i did like dooku and i liked mace and obi wan but not much else. Yoda had a few highlights.


----------



## Akira (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> How does blitzing work, I am currently only on the third level, and there are enemies who have force shields that stop almost all your force powers except Lightning, and unless you can kll the leader, block all your melee attacks.  In some cases the leader is pretty tough, so tryign to take him on with the army of underlings around is suicide.





crazymtf said:


> Uh yeah i would like to know where those shitty enemies are cause on the second to last level on hard and these guys kill me in less then 5 seconds if i don't do anything.



Maybe blitzing was the wrong choice of words, but I got through by just running around spamming all the force powers and doing lightsaber combos ever so often. This was on Sith Warrior, which I believe is medium.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2008)

What's wrong with Vader? He was one of the most iconic characters of the franchise.

I was very disappointed with Starkiller beating Vader. Fuck, I was disappointed with the whole Vader needing an apprentice to kill the Emperor thing. But I'm not even going to go there. I just watched the movies, played some games and read (very few) books. I know a lot of people who posted in this thread have a lot more knowledge on the franchise than I do. But I always thought Anakin had more potential than the Emperor. Palpatine strikes me as the evil mastermind of Star Wars. Vader may have been weakened by the battle of Mustafar, but if we are to assume he just became a poor excuse of the emperor's lapdog, then that creepy figure we all grew to acknowledge as being very powerful, really isn't.

What makes Luke so special now? Nothing. This Starkiller guy busts Vader's ass out of nowhere, Vader acts like a wimp during the whole game and the Emperor's dialog with them was really idiotic in my eyes.

I don't know. To me, this kinda shits all over Vader's character.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> Proxy is a rip off of HK-47. But yeah he's a good character.



What really did it for me was its physical humor like when he's imitating the slouching stance of Starkiller in the first cutscenes. Also his holograms surprised me a great deal. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I thought Vader stabbed Proxy and was waiting for the Hologram.






> Like I said, people should NOT bitch about Starkiller being as powerful as the Emperor and more then Vader. VADER GOT WEAKER, after the events at Mustafar.



Still, the dude was a BITCH to fight. God, having him as the final boss is like fighting someone who constantly blocks your force powers and lightsaber. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I had to face the Emperor instead because I couldn't land a hit on him.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

I like how people ignore the fact that child power houses in Star Wars are ignored by the fans in here.

Vader had more Force Potential as a 10 year old then a 900 year old Grand Master Yoda and Dark Lord of the Sith, Sidious.

Galen/Starkiller has more power as a small boy then his Jedi Knight father. Not too fucking mention that while Vader is still massively powerful, Galen is stronger.

Stop bitching.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

Naruto said:


> What's wrong with Vader? He was one of the most iconic characters of the franchise.
> 
> I was very disappointed with Starkiller beating Vader. Fuck, I was disappointed with the whole Vader needing an apprentice to kill the Emperor thing. But I'm not even going to go there. I just watched the movies, played some games and read (very few) books. I know a lot of people who posted in this thread have a lot more knowledge on the franchise than I do. But I always thought Anakin had more potential than the Emperor. Palpatine strikes me as the evil mastermind of Star Wars. Vader may have been weakened by the battle of Mustafar, but if we are to assume he just became a poor excuse of the emperor's lapdog, then that creepy figure we all grew to acknowledge as being very powerful, really isn't.
> 
> ...



Starkiller was raised as a jedi under vader. Luke was trained much older. If i were to guess starkiller look to be like 8 or 9 when he was picked up by vader. Wasn't luke like 17 or 18? 

Almost a 10 year gab is quite alot of training. Not to mention being trained by vader means you are learning quite alot of his moves. It's not really hard to believe i mean 

*Spoiler*: __ 



He pulled down a ship, took out three jedi's, and almost beat the emperor by himself. 




It's not really that hard to believe he could whoop vader's ass. Not that Vader isn't strong, he is. But as you can see he's not nearly as strong as he was in episode 3. Do you really think Luke is or ever was as strong as Anakin before going vader? I mean I only know the basic's about Star wars but i sure as hell didn't see Luke being anywhere close to the level of anakin in episode 3. 

So if luke can beat vader, i believe starkiller can too.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

EU Luke could rape Starkiller, Vader and the Emperor like its nothing.

He was destroying ships, not just pulling them down, with the Force and manipulating shit like Black Holes and fighting dozens of Dark Jedi and Sith like its nothing. After Dark Empire, Luke is pretty much god.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 18, 2008)

> at least his voice actor knows how to act, unlike...Hayden Christian.



Hah, he gets that as a plus, at least. He's definitely not that moron.

Eh, I have no problem with the vader shit. Little orphan annie was a failure as a sith in the first place. I don't _like_ sidious, but the dude always kept it sith, at least. Vader's always just been a big vagina.

What his apprentice became just lends a hand to painting vader's failures. It didn't need help, but it got plenty.

---------

Eh, crazy. I've definitely seen many worse come out of the series, but best? I assumed you were joking...



> EU Luke could rape Starkiller, Vader and the Emperor like its nothing.
> 
> He was destroying ships, not just pulling them down, with the Force and manipulating shit like Black Holes and fighting dozens of Dark Jedi and Sith like its nothing. After Dark Empire, Luke is pretty much god.



But power was poorly portrayed [comparitavely] in older movies!

Heh. Yeah, power levels circa movie-era were a joke compared to both old and new.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Tehol, do you read the comics by any chance?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> EU Luke could rape Starkiller, Vader and the Emperor like its nothing.
> 
> He was destroying ships, not just pulling them down, with the Force and manipulating shit like Black Holes and fighting dozens of Dark Jedi and Sith like its nothing. After Dark Empire, Luke is pretty much god.



I dunno what "EU" is. I meant movies. Not that big into star wars but i just can't see luke, i mean return of the jedi luke, being as strong as Anakin in movie 3. Maybe later sure, but i meant movies. 



Tehol Beddict said:


> Hah, he gets that as a plus, at least. He's definitely not that moron.
> 
> Eh, I have no problem with the vader shit. Little orphan annie was a failure as a sith in the first place. I don't _like sidious, but the dude always kept it sith, at least. Vader's always just been a big vagina.
> 
> ...


_
Best I've seen in awhile i said. I don't read teh comics and only played the star wars games that came out in the last few years + movies. That's all. Out of that it's easily he's one of my favs._


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Film Luke from ROTJ killed two Guards at Jabba's place by casually breaking their necks with the Force.

RoTS Vader never managed that, and Luke was kicking him around. EU = Comics and Novels.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> I like how people ignore the fact that child power houses in Star Wars are ignored by the fans in here.
> 
> Vader had more Force Potential as a 10 year old then a 900 year old Grand Master Yoda and Dark Lord of the Sith, Sidious.
> 
> ...



Listen, I'm just bothered by the fact that some guy who was JUST introduced can whoop Vader's ass.

Is it that hard to understand? I'm not questioning the power of the apprentice, I'm pissed that he is more powerful than a character who was worked on for an entire series.

I know you're pretty knowledgeable of Star Wars, I won't assume I know more than you do about it, I'm only expressing my views on this. To me, it kinda sucks.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 18, 2008)

I only kept up with a couple [comic] series [namely knights of the old republic]. Mostly just research and novels.

I avoid the books for the most part, since the majority are poorly written, but some are pretty good, and my curiosity about the rest of it helps. So I read some. Last books I remember going through were the two darth bane entries.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Listen, I'm just bothered by the fact that some guy who was JUST introduced can whoop Vader's ass.



Vader doesn't get his ass whooped by Galen like some random piece of shit. NOT TOO MENTION HADEN BLACKMEN MENTIONED HIM BEING THIS POWERFUL multiple times in the developer diaries.




> Is it that hard to understand? I'm not questioning the power of the apprentice, I'm pissed that he is more powerful than a character who was worked on for an entire series.



Except not. Vader got weaker after the first half of the series, and we were told this is a WHAT IF LUKE WAS RAISED BY VADER after the events of RoTS and Order 66.



> I know you're pretty knowledgeable of Star Wars, I won't assume I know more than you do about it, I'm only expressing my views on this. To me, it kinda sucks.



I don't see how it sucks. Even in the novel, Vader holds his own against Starkiller until he starts to piss him off. Galen is Luke Skywalker being raised in the Dark Side by the Sith Lords.

Not too mention he was a one shot character whose role as martyr pretty much proves Palpatine's point when Luke later comes into the story.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2008)

I've seen all the game cutscenes and there isn't any evidence that Starkiller could beat Vader. Vader was standing moments later and tanked the blast that destroyed the deathstar observation area with no visible damage. 

Can Starkiller put up a good fight against Vader? Yes, Starkiller is close to Vader in power but he never definitively beat him like Luke beat him in ROTJ. He was still fully mobile and still had his saber. Also the fact that Vader took the blast that destroyed the observation tower with little damage leads me to believe he was holding back the whole time and was simply waiting to see who would win in the contest of Starkiller vs. the emperor or if the Emperor would be weak enough to take out afterwards. 

Since the fight was interrupted you can't say anything more than speculation. 
Also Shaak Ti could still possibly be alive!


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Good thing the novel over-rides the game and Vader was on his ass.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2008)

When was it said the novel over rides the game? The game was the original concept so I would say it has precedence over novel or graphic novel proceedings.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Fluff > Games in EU.

Vader was on his ass after the second part of the duel began, and Starkiller could've have killed him after holding him up with TK and smashing him with all the objects in the Obeservation Tower.

Fluff > Game Mechanics.


----------



## Narutoclone (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's a great game. I have not played it - I've only got PC - but from the vids the creators released it looks awesome. Although I laughed at some of the planned endings. Kill Darth Sidious? Chance is zero. Of course, it's a game...


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Of course Vader and Sidious wouldn't die, continuity would be messed up, the game starts and ends three years before the Battle of Yavin IV (Episode IV), no way either the Emperor or the Dark Lord of the Sith would die.

And Lucas approved of several drafts of the story's general plot directly.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2008)

Narutoclone said:


> I think it's a great game. I have not played it - I've only got PC - but from the vids the creators released it looks awesome. Although I laughed at some of the planned endings. Kill Darth Sidious? Chance is zero. Of course, it's a game...



I think you should play the game first before deciding whether or not its great.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> Film Luke from ROTJ killed two Guards at Jabba's place by casually breaking their necks with the Force.
> 
> RoTS Vader never managed that, and Luke was kicking him around. EU = Comics and Novels.



Maybe it was just back then they couldn't show power power. Because taking down dooku with mostly ease is more impressive then taking down guards. 

Again it could be that ROTJ is old and they can't show the fights as well as now. 

And again i never read any of the novels accept when i was young i read the ones with Obi-wan training. But it was long ago and i forget how it goes. So you have more knowledge then me on this subject and I'll trust luke being stronger then vader. But as far as showing it, i thought anakin looked like a far better fighter.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah um 

Starkiller>luke
this game is wiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

^I agree, personality wise i like Starkiller more then luke.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2008)

I never really cared for Luke anyway. Solo was the shit.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear god almighty, people are claiming that Starkiller has a better personality then Luke now?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 18, 2008)

Luke was such a boyscout


----------



## Akira (Sep 18, 2008)

Luke was alright, but he was permanently in Solo's shadow. Starkiller is better than I thought he'd be, but I feel like he's basically written to be "cool" which is really annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> Dear god almighty, people are claiming that Starkiller has a better personality then Luke now?



Uh yeah. I never liked luke, ever. Even when i first watched star wars back when i was like 7. I never liked him then and never will like him personally.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I think I've found the best review of this game. Sorry, Crazy.



> I am to copy-pasted this of my submission for the preview to upload!
> 
> "I do this with feeling bad!" -Han Solo
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

^Gamefaqs find huh? Lol.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 18, 2008)

I just noticed that he converted without me knowing, make up your mind :/


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2008)

That is the shittest review I've ever seen. Also heads up, I did the dark side ending by mistake. Its fucked up alright though.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> Proxy is a rip off of HK-47. But yeah he's a good character. Like I said, people should NOT bitch about Starkiller being as powerful as the Emperor and more then Vader. VADER GOT WEAKER, after the events at Mustafar.



How much weaker are we talking? Like 1/4 of his original prowess?


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the review was purposely like that. I finally got the game on PS2 and I have only played the first level but it was already badass. Throwing wookiees was so much fun. I'm definitely going to rebuy it once I get a PSP for all the extra modes. 

Also Starkiller sucks in terms of personality. All the people saying his acting is better than Episodes 2 and 3 is bull. It is part of his character to be Vader's dog and not have a personality.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 18, 2008)

So are we accepting Starkiller as canon or not?
Because between Shaak Ti being killed by Greivous and Shakk Ti being killed by Starkiller, I'm confused.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2008)

Grievous never killed her. If you are talking about deleted scenes from ROTS they are not canon. If you mean the CW cartoon he just left her on coruscant tied up as a message to the other jedi.


----------



## Superior (Sep 18, 2008)

Waspinator said:


> Has anybody beaten the darkside version yet?
> 
> Waspinator wants to see the different endings rather then the one from the book.


 I did 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_Starkiller Kills Vader, then The emperor Kills the founders on the Allencine and Kota, then StarKiller trys to kill the Emperor, gets throw out a window and is crrushed by the RS then....well you'll have to see the rest._


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 18, 2008)

Still, are the video games canon are not?
So far the only thing canon are the movies, and I'm not sure whether to take Clone Wars seriously or not. 

So let's discuss this: Is Starkiller too powerful to be canon?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> I think the review was purposely like that. I finally got the game on PS2 and I have only played the first level but it was already badass. Throwing wookiees was so much fun. I'm definitely going to rebuy it once I get a PSP for all the extra modes.
> 
> Also Starkiller sucks in terms of personality. All the people saying his acting is better than Episodes 2 and 3 is bull. It is part of his character to be Vader's dog and not have a personality.



Uhhh you played the first level man, of course you haven't seen Starkiller enough. He gets better as he goes. I especially like him by the end. 

@The evil ending - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL was fucked up. I like the good ending better but the evil was pretty...evil?


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2008)

I've seen all the cutscenes from the nextgen versions and I still don't like him as much as Anakin or Luke. 

Also the game is canon. All of SW is canon basically there are just different levels. So movies are the most official and take precedence over everything else. Then you have the EU stuff like games movies books etc. Although this game is supposedly on par with the movies since Lucas allowed it. In terms of powers Starkiller is nothing special. Luke would manhandle him.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Sep 18, 2008)

deff not long enough. i beat it in one day. i did the midnight release and i slept that night and starting playing at 10 am and was done with it by 5 pm...i did the dark side ending. but i was deff satisfied. its so awesome to pick somone up and throw them around


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> I've seen all the cutscenes from the nextgen versions and I still don't like him as much as Anakin or Luke.
> 
> Also the game is canon. All of SW is canon basically there are just different levels. So movies are the most official and take precedence over everything else. Then you have the EU stuff like games movies books etc. Although this game is supposedly on par with the movies since Lucas allowed it. In terms of powers Starkiller is nothing special. Luke would manhandle him.



He's far better then luke IMO and i like him more then anakin in most ways. 

Well i believe the dialog was better then the movies.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2008)

The game was meh 

Too easy 

Too short

It does at times attempt to bore you


Starkiller-A wannabe version of Altair from Assassins Creed

Only difference being Altair killed 10 major figures during the crusader era

Starkiller 


Juno-Hottie  

Very obvious role Don't even need to be spoiled to figure it out

Maris Brood- Besides being raped by Starkiller she does nothing 

1  out of 10

It get's a 5 

It's not that it's a bad game it's dull and an attempt to remake Assassins Creed


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Juno-Hottie


Well duh, oh wait. You're talking bout that blond bitch.


> It get's a 5
> 
> It's not that it's a bad game it's dull and an attempt to remake Assassins Creed



Umm, what? AC was a open world stealth/adventure game, this is a straight up hack&slash action game...It's in no way a remake,plus it's been in development since way before AC was released.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2008)

Starkiller is wannabe Luke. I just beat the Shaak Ti part She will definitely come back somehow though. Sarlaacs never killed anyone.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 18, 2008)

> Well duh, oh wait. You're talking bout that blond bitch.



The hideous one, who looked like a necron skinjob?


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well duh, oh wait. You're talking bout that blond bitch.



It was more her booty I was liking ?



> Umm, what? AC was a open world stealth/adventure game, this is a straight up hack&slash action game...It's in no way a remake,plus it's been in development since way before AC was released.



I doubt they were even able to figure out what to make Starkille look like 

I'm also pissed off at the fact they didn't include Ferus Olin


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I doubt they were even able to figure out what to make Starkille look like





Blaze, you are really not making any sense.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

I liked Juno. She has a British accent and acts as interesting as a love interest can get.


...Just where in the Galactic Empire do Star Wars characters get their english accets?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2008)

The Imperial Academy.  Han can do it too.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Blaze, you are really not making any sense.



I'm saying they were unaware of the person they making is similar to Altair I mean c'mon did you not see his costume by the end of the game? Can I hear "Copycat?"  The rules he is bound by given to him by Vader. He is not to be seen kill anyone who sees you.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 19, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Still, are the video games canon are not?
> So far the only thing canon are the movies, and I'm not sure whether to take Clone Wars seriously or not.
> 
> So let's discuss this: Is Starkiller too powerful to be canon?



There are actually dozens of books which are concidered canon also.

And Starkiller is to illogical to be concidered canon.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> And Starkiller is *too* illogical to be *considered* canon.



I don't see why not. So far, a lot of people, including people on this forum, consider him canon.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm saying they were unaware of the person they making is similar to Altair I mean c'mon did you not see his costume by the end of the game? Can I hear "Copycat?"  The rules he is bound by given to him by Vader. He is not to be seen kill anyone who sees you.



Oh yeah, no one has ever worn a white robe with a hood before, or given those rules in a story before.

Seriously man, those are just coincidences.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There are actually dozens of books which are concidered canon also.
> 
> And Starkiller is to illogical to be concidered canon.



Too bad Lucas directly approved of it.



Shippingr4losers said:


> I don't see why not. So far, a lot of people, including people on this forum, consider him canon.



It is, the novel is c-canon (continuity canon) and the entire multimedia project was offically approved by George Lucas himself, as well as the general plot and character settings.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm saying they were unaware of the person they making is similar to Altair I mean c'mon did you not see his costume by the end of the game? Can I hear "Copycat?"  The rules he is bound by given to him by Vader. He is not to be seen kill anyone who sees you.



LOL W-O-W Some of the things you say simply amaze the shit out of me. You've never seen star wars before? They always wear robes. So now that one is white it's suddenly Altair? not even close. Star war's has had robes since the beginning of it. 


His rules are that because he's a SECRET apprentice. He can't allowed to be seen so he must kill both sides. A assassin's job is not to be seen, not to kill everything. starkiller's job is to kill everything. 



KazeYama said:


> *Starkiller is wannabe Luke.* I just beat the Shaak Ti part She will definitely come back somehow though. Sarlaacs never killed anyone.



Not even close, and thank god he isn't.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't see why people hate on Starkiller so much. Seriously, he doesn't angst as much as Anakin nor does he transform as much as Luke. He's just doing as he was told to do and tries to beat Vader at his own game but fails.

I could have hated him more, but I kind of liked him.

As for the Altiar comparison, I can't say I see much of a resemblance. Altiar was pretty wise and a poet to boot. Starkiller/Apprentice/Galen is attempting more of a badass approach than a killer for the cause.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I don't see why people hate on Starkiller so much. Seriously, he doesn't angst as much as Anakin nor does he transform as much as Luke. He's just doing as he was told to do and tries to beat Vader at his own game but fails.
> 
> I could have hated him more, but I kind of liked him.
> 
> As for the Altiar comparison, I can't say I see much of a resemblance. Altiar was pretty wise and a poet to boot. Starkiller/Apprentice/Galen is attempting more of a badass approach than a killer for the cause.



I dunno either. I thought he was a badass and was hoping 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he'd stay alive through it all.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

There was no way in hell Galen was going to survive past 3 BY Episode IV.

There was no room in continuity or canon for that. HE is one of the most powerful Force Users between the Sith and Jedi for a 19 year old.

God damn, his family crest is the symbol of the Rebellion and New Republic for over 32 years in EU.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> There was no way in hell Galen was going to survive past 3 BY Episode IV.
> 
> There was no room in continuity or canon for that. HE is one of the most powerful Force Users between the Sith and Jedi for a 19 year old.
> 
> God damn, his family crest is the symbol of the Rebellion and New Republic for over 32 years in EU.


Well, George Lucas could've had Starkiller survive and exil into a foreign galaxy and build his own legacy.

Or something linke that.

Theoretically.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

That sounds about as gay as those fanfictions I see on Revan from Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> That sounds about as gay as those fanfictions I see on Revan from Knights of the Old Republic.


If he can't survive in current continuity and you want him to be still alive, what other possibilities would there be, plot-wise?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

Him dying is nice.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> Him dying is nice.


I suppose you love Star Wars as it is just fine


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought uber Force Users were supposed to be rare.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

Nilihus.
Vader.
Sidious.
Tyranus.
Yoda.
Windu.
Luke.
Anakin.
Jacen/Caedus.
Jaina.

Not very rare.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> Nilihus.



Freak.



> Vader.



The Chosen One.



> Sidious.



Old man.



> Tyranus.



Old man.



> Yoda.



Really old man.  Also a pimp.



> Windu.



Pulp Shaft, what do you expect?



> Luke.



Hereditary...possibly fated.



> Anakin.



Chosen one.



> Jacen/Caedus.
> Jaina.



Losers.



> Revan.



Kind of like Luke or Vader.  He has to exist like that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

Bane.
Exar Kun.
Naga Sadow.
Ludo Kreesh.
Freedon Nadd.
Ulic Qel Droma.
Nomi Sunrider.

And Caedus was matching Luke, loser my ass.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2008)

The worst part is how it pretty much means that non-Forceusers are useless.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

Mandalorians are't useless, Clone Troopers aren't useless.

Why are you talking about.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> Mandalorians are't useless, Clone Troopers aren't useless.
> 
> Why are you talking about.



They couldn't let the plebs form the Alliance on their own?


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 19, 2008)

Your definition of uber seems a bit loose. I wouldn't include Jacen or Tyranus in that company, and definitely not Jaina. You also forgot Shaak Ti. 

I'm up to the part in the game where you go save Bail and it has been pretty cool. One thing I like over the next gen versions is some of the extra powers. I can use grip or lightning and force maelstrom is sweet. Plus the bonus levels were fun. Going to the jedi temple 3 times was kind of lame but the Nar Shadaa mission where I got to fight Gamorreans and other aliens was awesome.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

The Nar Shadada level is actually Cloud City on the 360 and PS3 versions.

That was a programmer error calling it Nara Shadada.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 19, 2008)

Marka Ragnos? 

Not really any feats, but bio-wise, and the fact that he kept shadow and kreesh under his boot unchallenged, was feared by them all, and was supposedly the rawest of his time [maybe all time] - a time that obviously included those two.

So Ubers are rare if you consider the amount in terms of overall years, but not really rare story-wise.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah he was dead all the time too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> Your definition of uber seems a bit loose. I wouldn't include Jacen or Tyranus in that company, and definitely not Jaina. You also forgot Shaak Ti.
> 
> I'm up to the part in the game where you go save Bail and it has been pretty cool. One thing I like over the next gen versions is some of the extra powers. I can use grip or lightning and force maelstrom is sweet. Plus the bonus levels were fun. Going to the jedi temple 3 times was kind of lame but the Nar Shadaa mission where I got to fight Gamorreans and other aliens was awesome.



Playing the PS2 version? I plan on getting the PSP version when cheap.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

Wesley said:


> The worst part is how it pretty much means that non-Forceusers are useless.



Canderous Ordo is *not* useless.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Playing the PS2 version? I plan on getting the PSP version when cheap.



Yah I have the PS2 version. I would've gotten the PSP one but I'm waiting for the new version of PSP to come out before I buy one. The PSP version is essentially identical to the PS2 version except you get sweet historical motions a CPU duel mode, the Order 66 gauntlet mode, and multiplayer. 

Even if the reviews are crappy this is a game I wouldn't mind buying twice.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

I rented this game, I finished it in a day, I got my achievement points, I'm done.
I'll just watch the scenes on Youtube.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I rented this game, I finished it in a day, I got my achievement points, I'm done.
> I'll just watch the scenes on Youtube.



You got all the achievement points? Or just normal difficulty?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> You got all the achievement points? Or just normal difficulty?



Ah, getting all the achievement points are for perfectionists, which you might be. But I'm not really into 'finding all the Holocrons' or 'completing all the bonus missions'. I just do it to rack up my gaming score and show I've played a good game.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol at all this Starkiller stuff. Grandmaster Luke is canon isn't it? Doesn't that settle everything? Or are people trying to compare Luke when he was young to Starkiller? The game was approved by Lucas, but I thought it was also being presented as over the top on purpose?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

It was presented as being massively over the top because Starkiller is basically a showning of a what if if Luke was raised and found by Vader as a young child after the events of Revenge of the Sith.

The story is canon.

Grand Master Luke can do a shitload more then Starkiller, Vader or Palpatine could ever hope to do at his prime.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it true for PS3 and 360 version when you collect 200 Holograms or what ever they are, that you can enter passwords and play as Anakin Skywalker, Obi-Wan, Vader, ect..


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 19, 2008)

HOOOOOLY CRAP! Cloud City level on PS2 was awesome. It had massive KOTOR references. You fight a bunch of mercenaries lead by a mandalorian and in the boss battle you get to fight a Basilisk war droid. Then you tear it in half with the force damn that was sweet.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2008)

360 and PS3 defiently don't get that or the Jedi Temple and ancient Sith Lord battle that the Wii/PSP/DS versions get.

On the flip side, we get to fight Darth Maul.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 19, 2008)

Did I also mention there is a Gungan pirate who says "meesa gonna kill you"?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Ah, getting all the achievement points are for perfectionists, which you might be. But I'm not really into 'finding all the Holocrons' or 'completing all the bonus missions'. I just do it to rack up my gaming score and show I've played a good game.



Oh hell no, i doubt I'll ever get 1000/1000 i only got 620 i believe. Beat normal and hard. Maybe on day i'll do master. 

I was just asking cause you mentioned achievement points. 

@Starkiller - Well like i said i don't know when luke becomes megatongodfuckalmightmagiclord but i was just talking about from what I've seen in movies and this game. I never read the comics or books or anything. I just like the basic's of star wars.


----------



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've totaly seen the game and i'm going to get it. This game is off the hook.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> HOOOOOLY CRAP! Cloud City level on PS2 was awesome. It had massive KOTOR references. You fight a bunch of mercenaries lead by a mandalorian and in the boss battle you get to fight a Basilisk war droid. Then you tear it in half with the force damn that was sweet.



A Basilisk war droid?


*For Mandalore!*


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Sep 19, 2008)

i only wish that we could have played as darth maul, or got to pick like jedi academy 2 lightsabers, or a double sided lightsaber. that would have been awesome


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> i only wish that we could have played as darth maul, or got to pick like jedi academy 2 lightsabers, or a double sided lightsaber. that would have been awesome



It would have been nice, but I think LucasArts did enough with the Force to keep me satisfied.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2008)

> LOL W-O-W Some of the things you say simply amaze the shit out of me. You've never seen star wars before? They always wear robes. So now that one is white it's suddenly Altair? not even close. Star war's has had robes since the beginning of it.



Duuuuh I know that it's that his robes are too motherfucking similar to Altair and that pisses me off



> His rules are that because he's a SECRET apprentice. He can't allowed to be seen so he must kill both sides. A assassin's job is not to be seen, not to kill everything. starkiller's job is to kill everything.



It's a sloppy way to try and cover their tracks and seperate him from Altair.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Duuuuh I know that it's that his robes are too motherfucking similar to Altair and that pisses me off
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sloppy way to try and cover their tracks and seperate him from Altair.



Lol it's a robe, a white robe to be exact. Of course it looks like Altier's, any character with a white robe and a hood would look alike 

And how is it sloppy. Do you believe Altair is the only assassin in a game, movie, book that had orders "Not" to be seen. Come on that's just a sloppy reason to hate.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 19, 2008)

The ending kind of leaves a ton of crap not really addressed. I guess if there is a sequel we see what happens to everyone. Maybe they are making a Maris Brood game or something dumb like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> The ending kind of leaves a ton of crap not really addressed. I guess if there is a sequel we see what happens to everyone. Maybe they are making a Maris Brood game or something dumb like that.



A sequel? It leads on to the forth episode.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> The ending kind of leaves a ton of crap not really addressed. I guess if there is a sequel we see what happens to everyone. Maybe they are making a Maris Brood game or something dumb like that.



I really didn't like Maris Brood here. She was kind of a bitch and easy to beat. (Force Repulse, Bitches.) And she just seemed so arrogant that it annoyed me.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> A sequel? It leads on to the forth episode.



You play as YODAS SECRET APPRENTICE!


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

The sequel is based off the game's engine in SW, nothing to do with a shit character like Maris Brood or the Apprentice.

Maybe something like Shadows of the Empire being re-made or Post-RoTJ stuff like Dark Empire or the New Jedi Order.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I'll play any star wars game that's fun. I don't like flying ones though or racing.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> Too bad Lucas directly approved of it.



Of course he did.  If he thinks it'll make him money, he will approve just about anything in a heartbeat



> 360 and PS3 defiently don't get that or the Jedi Temple and ancient Sith Lord battle that the Wii/PSP/DS versions get.
> 
> On the flip side, we get to fight Darth Maul.



There's differences between he different platforms?  Besides the obvious achievement/graphics stuff?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well I'll play any star wars game that's fun. I don't like flying ones though or racing.



Ugh, don't remind me. Did anyone remember that abominable Pod Racing game for the N64?


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 20, 2008)

Pod Racer was a cool game actually. It was too hard though I never managed to beat it. Also even if they don't make a direct sequel someone has to clean up the continuity issues and kill off the remaining characters. You can't have excess jedi alive during the Episode 4-6 timeline.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Of course he did.  If he thinks it'll make him money, he will approve just about anything in a heartbeat



No and no. He does not care about money anymore, not since 2000 when the New Jedi Order series debuted. Don't argue like that about the Force Unleashed's standing in continuity when it comes to EU.

Its canon because it was an important and relatively unexplored time period for Star Wars, nothing was really known about what happened between ROTS and ANH in the late years nearly following up to the Battle at Yavin.





> There's differences between he different platforms?  Besides the obvious achievement/graphics stuff?



360 and PS3 get to fight Proxy/Darth Maul.

PS2/Wii get the Jedi Temple and ancient Sith fight.

PSP and DS get multiplayer.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Ugh, don't remind me. Did anyone remember that abominable Pod Racing game for the N64?



I liked that game.  The only real problem I had with it was the wear and tear on Pod parts, with no way to replace them.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 20, 2008)

I always get stuck in a wall or go off course and end up losing the race. Then I have to customize the parts because the beginning pods are so crappy that you'll have to be skilled to win them.

Only race I won was Tatooine, I think.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2008)

I managed to beat everything, except the super crazy and confusing circuits on Cloud City.  Only having enough room for your pod on the track, and a sheer drop on either said is a pain in the ass, and to top it off, the AI racers don't have to worry about falling off at all, and can go full throtle without a problem.

Being able to use Sebulba was fun though, even if setting other racers on fire is a novelty at best.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha.  I love how this story is supposed to explain what happened in the gap, but there's a huge gap in the story itself.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Well because you have to read the fucking novel and comic, as you get different view points.

Just like how Shadows of the Empire featured Dash Rendar primarily, the novel featured the main characters from the films and the comic focused on the baddies like Boba Fett and IG-88.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 20, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Haha.  I love how this story is supposed to explain what happened in the gap, but there's a huge gap in the story itself.



Behold the beauty of Star Wars writing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Ugh, don't remind me. Did anyone remember that *awesome* Pod Racing game for the N64?



*FIX'D*

That game was great, never got caught by walls like you said.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 20, 2008)

_Just bought this yesterday but haven't played it yet. I'm excited, if anything, for the story._


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 20, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _Just bought this yesterday but haven't played it yet. I'm excited, if anything, for the story._



Play it quick, because we're going to be talking nonstop about the story.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> Well because you have to read the fucking novel and comic, as you get different view points.


I have to fucking read the novel and comic, huh?  So, they don't follow the timeline of the video game?  From the description of both, this is exactly what happens.  (There is already EU, possible non-canon, writing over this period anyways.)

I was referring to the 10+ year gap from when Vader finds the kid to when he's finally sent off to kill Kota, not different viewpoints.



Edit: N64 pod racing was awesome.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 20, 2008)

The comic doesn't really fill that much in. If anything it has more gaps than the actual game. I imagine the novel is the most in depth but there are still a lot of issues that could be or need to be addressed such as what happens with Maris, Kota, Juno, etc. after the end of the game.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 20, 2008)

According to reviews, the book follows the plot of the game very well.  I don't think it adds much more.  Probably fills in the characterizations, but I can't say about after the game's end.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought the idea was to have a the Apprentice be a secret?  Even from Palpatine?


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

The Apprentice was Vader's student but the whole thing was created by Palpatine.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> The Apprentice was Vader's student but the whole thing was created by Palpatine.



Of course, because Vader would never do something on his own.  He's just a grieveing idiot going with the motions, until he one day dies.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Duh, even Starkiller figured that out on his own after he found his father's ramshackled hut and Force Ghost on the Wookie Homeworld.

But still, the game/comic and novel have absolutely no obligation to showcase the ten years before Force Unleashed, all we get is a time skip and Vader says he's ready.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 20, 2008)

Did you guys see game informer gave this game an 8.75? Probably the highest review yet. Im not saying I agree just suprised, because its game informer lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Did you guys see game informer gave this game an 8.75? Probably the highest review yet. Im not saying I agree just suprised, because its game informer lol.



? I like game informer mostly. I don't think it's that high but i don't think the game is a 6.5 either.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

I've seen this game get a lot of flak from shitty review sites like IGN, Gamespot and Game Spy.

I honestly would put it around an 8.3, simply alone for what they attained with the physics and AI along with the DDM engine.

And the story was good and character driven.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 20, 2008)

Well Game informer isnt big On action adventure, Ive been following them for years. I was impressed because usually they are the ones that are worst at overating games like Gears and Half Life, I figured a game like this they would have been alot more harsh considering its many flaws.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Well Game informer isnt big On action adventure, Ive been following them for years. I was impressed because usually they are the ones that are worst at overating games like Gears and Half Life, I figured a game like this they would have been alot more harsh considering its many flaws.



Worst and overrating those two? Like gamespot, ign, and so on didn't give those 9.5-10/10 scores?


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

I just rented this game the start of the game almost made drool. After I lost control of Darth Vader I lost interest although I am playing still pretty bored same shit different models over and over again. 

The leveling up is not really fun its really annoying actually. If I wanted to level up I would go play a mmorpg. Instead of kicking ass I have to mess with points. When fighting bosses I am even more bothered that at some points they just spam the same move.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> I just rented this game the start of the game almost made drool. After I lost control of Darth Vader I lost interest although I am playing still pretty bored same shit different models over and over again.
> 
> The leveling up is not really fun its really annoying actually. If I wanted to level up I would go play a mmorpg. Instead of kicking ass I have to mess with points. When fighting bosses I am even more bothered that at some points they just spam the same move.



Uh...action game. That's how they are...


----------



## Akuma (Sep 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Worst and overrating those two? Like gamespot, ign, and so on didn't give those 9.5-10/10 scores?



Yeah your right, I guess what Im trying to say is that Game Informer is like the only reviews I trust anymore :/.

I dont even look at reviews for shooters tho, like I fukin care.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, I watched it on youtube.  It was just the prologue level with Vader, but I kept wanting to que up Force moves as I watched, like from KOTOR.


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually I am starting to like it more the game engine is great all the stuff going on at once is entertaining.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

Though i've always liked star wars, i havnt been devoted to thier games, but i'm planning on investing on this one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 20, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Game Informer is like the only reviews I trust anymore :/.





Ewwww...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Ewwww...



There reviews aren't that bad actually. Better then most IMO and i agree with em 50% of the time. Unlike most sites/mags


----------



## Akuma (Sep 20, 2008)

WTF cock sucker, My game froze up 6 times on final boss.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Akuma said:


> WTF cock sucker, My game froze up 6 times on final boss.



LOL that sucks. Never had glitches happen to me and beat it twice


----------



## Akuma (Sep 20, 2008)

Well Ive got stuck in a wall twice, I remember a constant slow down for 5 minutes. One time there was half an imperial army stuck inside of a door.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 20, 2008)

Its as shame that the Wii version has much more replay value than the PS3 and 360


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Its as shame that the Wii version has much more replay value than the PS3 and 360


What's that? Shitty multiplayer with bad controls?


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Though i've always liked star wars, i havnt been devoted to thier games, but i'm planning on investing on this one.



Invest I hope you don't mean buy this game is totally rent material.

Its pretty annoying and can be stressful at times I hate when game designers forget that games are supposed to be fun.

The bosses are complete shit they just spam the same crap over and over again. While they use the cheapest combos seriously where is the strategy? Overall its just a button smasher where the NPCs can smash 10x better then you. I have never died this much in a video game ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> Invest I hope you don't mean buy this game is totally rent material.
> 
> Its pretty annoying and can be stressful at times I hate when game designers forget that games are supposed to be fun.
> 
> The bosses are complete shit they just spam the same crap over and over again. While they use the cheapest combos seriously where is the strategy? Overall its just a button smasher where the NPCs can smash 10x better then you. I have never died this much in a video game ever.



Then you played some shitty games 

Bosses are easy. Only one that should possibly give you any problems would be shak tee or whatever her name is. Level 3. All the other's are easy and basically all have a weakness. Vader people are bitching about is so easy. Force push 3 times = falls = Hit lightsaber down = 1/5 of his health is gone. 

How many times did you die? If it's over 300 times then we can start talking.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Shaak Ti is how her name is spelled. And personally, fightning her and Brood with her Bull Rancor as well as Vader was probably the hardest parts in the game. Aside from the entire Death Star level in general.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Just Shaak Ti is hard for me. Only cause of her stupid little bitches attacking me and respawning in seconds *This is hard mode i mean* She's easy when they aren't attacking cause basically once you smack her to the ground you grip her and throw her into the little pit thingies. The ones that pop and bam, there goes a nice chunk of her health. 

Brood is her apprentice? I found that the easist boss fight in the game. Just jump, lighting, few saber hits > Repeat. Then when he's dead just keep swinging when she turns invisible and she'll eventually die. I didn't even get hurt doing it on hard. 

Vader gets owned by force push. Do it three times. Most times he'll fly to the side. Once he's down dash over to him on the floor and hit that attack button. Starkiller should jam his saber down, doing a massive damage attack. 

Bosses for me were easy. It's the normal guys that sometimes get me. Especially flamethrower fuckers.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Vader doesn't stand still and let me hit him with Force Pushes on Sith Master mode, he counters, takes me down, when I need to rush or dodge with a jump, he Force Grips me and flings me around like a bitch.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry i forgot the modes names. Is master the hardest? 

If so then he's probably to strong for me to even bother if that's what he does.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Sith Master is the hardest mode. And my Starkiller is completely maxed out here.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Ah sorry then, i haven't played it on that yet. I let my friend borrow the game so doubtful I'll be able to for awhile. So vader doesn't go down with force push anymore? fuck there goes my way of handling him


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know about that but he pretty much spams Grip and is pretty damn good at countering your lightning attacks. He'll also try to juggle his TK attacks so your kept on the ground so he can combo it with his saber throws.

Fucking cheap.


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I just got to Proxy and its bugged and he just randomly vanished from the battle. I got him below half health and then he just vanishes and I am just running around in the battle zone with no one to kill.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> I don't know about that but he pretty much spams Grip and is pretty damn good at countering your lightning attacks. He'll also try to juggle his TK attacks so your kept on the ground so he can combo it with his saber throws.
> 
> Fucking cheap.



I never use lighting on enemies since the stupid lighting game where you click Y in a certain spot sucks ass. I try my best not to use that except for the first two bosses.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep pretty much the lightning gets slammed back into, Vader follows up either with a Grip or Saber Throw, then rushes, and repeats.

Fucking cheap as hell.

And I have still yet to find a SINGLE glitch, error or bug.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yep pretty much the lightning gets slammed back into, Vader follows up either with a Grip or Saber Throw, then rushes, and repeats.
> 
> Fucking cheap as hell.
> 
> And I have still yet to find a SINGLE glitch, error or bug.



Damn sounds tough. Not looking forward to it  

And same with the glitch part. No bugs or glitches. Lucky we are maybe?


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I got beat the game again to get the Light Side ending.

The dark side was fucked up but I liked it.


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok how do I bring down the star destroy seriously this game is aggravating. It says overload the generators or something. Where the fuck are they? Do I have to like get out some sort of magic scope to find things in this game?


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Overload the generators? Think boy, think.


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I been thinking for about 5 minutes and I have been throwing stuff around, lighting up things with my electricity tossing stuff at things that would resemble some sort of fucking generator.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

What are you talking about? Are you trying to overload the generators or are you after that point in the level?


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes I am trying to overload the generators.

I first walked around like a retard pointlessly and repetitively zapping 4 generators after that it says overload generators.

Edit: omfg finally I somehow targeted the big ship and started pulling it towards me and I get killed by those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ships flying around.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Well then zap them in order.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Chill Bro said:


> Ok how do I bring down the star destroy seriously this game is aggravating. It says overload the generators or something. Where the fuck are they? Do I have to like get out some sort of magic scope to find things in this game?



LOL...Sorry i just find it funny. Find the generators, they are there, many have beat the game. Once you located them which is extremely easy if i remember what you're talking about light them up. 

@TWF - I liked the dark side ending too, but the lightside more. I was well done IMO.


----------



## Harley (Sep 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> LOL...Sorry i just find it funny. Find the generators, they are there, many have beat the game. Once you located them which is extremely easy if i remember what you're talking about light them up.
> 
> @TWF - I liked the dark side ending too, but the lightside more. I was well done IMO.



I already did that.. I am trying to pull the damn big space ship towards me.

Screw this I am done with this game good thing I rented it saved me $60.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh that's easy. Lots on gamefaqs are having problem with it. Then again gamefaqs is retarded. I try my best not to go there much. 

It's simple. Up and to the side. Once green let it stay there for a second or two. Then click down and the ship begins to fall. You'll have to do it 3-4 times cause the spaceships will try to kill you and you'll have to take them all out first.


----------



## Draklin (Sep 20, 2008)

beat it with the light side ending, was a great game, will play it again after fight club well worth the money, pissed me the hell off though bull rancor had to piss me off the most, final fight on light side was way to easy way dissapointing.


----------



## Koi (Sep 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WAIT.  Shaak Ti dies?!  What the fuck, Lucas.  _What the fuck._  That's the last straw.


  Why does he kill off everyone that's awesome?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 21, 2008)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the lawls. Because Lucas loves the lawls.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *FIX'D*
> 
> That game was great, never got caught by walls like you said.



Yeah, wtf is everyone going on about Star Wars Racing? That game was fucking awesome. It only took some practice to beat it, and when it got released for the PC later on, online play was awesome.

Seriously, the game had a really simple trick to it. You could turbo for like 5 seconds and let go of the engine altogether, and ride on the momentum for another 3 secs, then repeat. As long as you picked a pod with fast turning speed, you'd be good to go.

Seriously, the game was good, AND it wasn't as hard as people are saying.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 21, 2008)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well technically she was going to die about 5 different ways when they were making ROTS but they all got cut so it is a miracle she survived this long. There is a distinct possibility she is alive though since she never actually is confirmed dead she just falls into a sarlaac pit after losing a fight to starkiller and Sarlaacs generally don't kill anyone in the EU since Boba Fett lived through it I think Shaak Ti can live through it.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2008)

Just beat the game. The boss fights were fun for the most part. Darth Maul fight was epic, everyone watching me was in the zone. The only thing that bothered me was spamming X during the Vader fight cuz he spammed grip on me. The very last boss for the light ending glitched out on me and didn't have a shield up when he sent his baddies in to fight me. I took advantage of this of course, brought him down to 5%, killed the baddies then watched the button sequence lol.

Gotta say I didn't like either ending too much. I knew it was going to be like this, they didn't have much they could really DO. I just laughed when Vader was all like


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's dead


 

That's it?  I thought the emblem tie in was cute.

I don't generally like alternate universe settings so fuck the Dark Side ending.

Look's like my early score of the game held thru. A 7.9ish and a rent unless you really have that much money to spend/are a fan. I am going to be replaying it on my 360, sucks that I can't transfer memory from my friends trash account on his 360.


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 22, 2008)

ima get this for 360 after ramadan so is there a MP as well ? =]


----------



## Bushin (Sep 22, 2008)

Just an update: Got the game this weekend and I could not put it down!
Completely lived up to my expectations! My game of the year this far!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 22, 2008)

Bushin said:


> Just an update: Got the game this weekend and I could not put it down!
> Completely lived up to my expectations! My game of the year this far!



.....I disagree. 
Short gameplay, repetitive controls and a god awful ship-pulling mini-game are not game of the year material.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this sounds weird...but I think there is something in this game that gives me headaches.

Not gameplay wise, the graphics, something is wrong with them, it's this underlying aspect that when I play the game for awhile I get a really bad ache in the back of my eyes.

The only other game that had this affect on me was Half-Life 2, but I eventually got used to it, and it doesn't bother me anymore. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Draffut (Sep 22, 2008)

> The only thing that bothered me was spamming X during the Vader fight cuz he spammed grip on me.



This shit pissed me off to, after he gripped me, when I would break out, e would immediatly grab me again, before i could even move away.

After breaking out 5 times in a row, with more more then a 2 second break between them, my hand got tired and I had to let him throw me.

Thats what we call a stupid idea.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I know this sounds weird...but I think there is something in this game that gives me headaches.
> 
> Not gameplay wise, the graphics, something is wrong with them, it's this underlying aspect that when I play the game for awhile I get a really bad ache in the back of my eyes.
> 
> The only other game that had this affect on me was Half-Life 2, but I eventually got used to it, and it doesn't bother me anymore. Anyone else having this issue?



Oh, I sympathize with you so much, you can't realize how happy you've made me. I've played Half-life 2, but felt like throwing up each time I played it. I felt...dizzy! I had to stop playing it because I felt sick after an hour of gameplay.

I hope you'll get used to this game though. The story's very nice.
Rep+


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

Bushin said:


> Just an update: Got the game this weekend and I could not put it down!
> Completely lived up to my expectations! My game of the year this far!



While i felt it lived up to my expectations aswell i don't think it's game of the year.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This shit pissed me off to, after he gripped me, when I would break out, e would immediatly grab me again, before i could even move away.
> 
> After breaking out 5 times in a row, with more more then a 2 second break between them, my hand got tired and I had to let him throw me.
> 
> Thats what we call a stupid idea.



Oh ya, I just said eff it and let him toss me. Figured if he wanted to do it so bad, go ahead buddy. The button sequence at the end made up for it imo though 

The only thing that still irks me is the jumping. Game met my expectations as well, GotY though? L4D's concept alone trumps this imo 

Braaaaaaaaainssss


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2008)

Meh...Star Wars: The Force Unleashed should be called Star Wars: Forcefully Released

This is a prime example of a game was gold-level potential, and only to fail because it was not given enough time to freshen out and get everything solid. From the start of the game, I was expecting a game as good as Kotor, or even the games starring Kyle Katarn, and this game falls flat in nearly every regard to them, and it's saving grace without question is the story.

Starting the game as Vader really made me see some awesome, and what the game would offer. Beating the shit out of Wookies was pretty awesome. If I would have known that I would pretty much be doing the exact same thing for 6 hours, I wouldn't have spent $60 dollars on it.

Easily, the thing that annoyed me most with the game was the fact I was basically doing the same shit over and over. I could forgive the spotty camera, the dull, flat boss fights [Save for Vader's], and the fact it doesn't even TRY to develop Vader, as was promised. But, I could not forgive the fact from start to finish, it was basically Dynasty Warriors meets Star Wars, and spotty physics.

I'd suggest for people on the fence to easily rent it, but by no means buy it. It's short, it gets old well before the end act, and there is literally no incentive to replay it, unless you want achievements.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_Gotta say this game fucking rules. It kicks so much ass, i love the story, it reminds me so much of the actual movies only the characters are stronger._


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Meh...Star Wars: The Force Unleashed should be called Star Wars: Forcefully Released
> 
> This is a prime example of a game was gold-level potential, and only to fail because it was not given enough time to freshen out and get everything solid. From the start of the game, I was expecting a game as good as Kotor, or even the games starring Kyle Katarn, and this game falls flat in nearly every regard to them, and it's saving grace without question is the story.
> 
> ...



Mean like EVERY action game? 

God of war, ninja gaiden, dmc, and the list goes on.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2008)

God of war and dmc have a better combat system.

God of war has a better gameplay, story, and presentation.


----------



## Akira (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Mean like EVERY action game?



If it's as fun and varied as it should be there won't be a problem.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2008)

They throw degrees of variety. Save for certain DMC games.

It felt more like Dynasty Warriors than those. And by that, I mean almost mind-numbingly awful in how simplistic is is.

Not as mind-numbing as Kingdom Hearts II's battle system, but eh.

There was only ONE puzzle in the game, and that was in the second stage. For optional holocrons. Beyond that, you were running through similar terrain, doing the exact same stuff you did AS Vader, only with a speed increase.

Sure, I thought the nudge to Dark Forces with those troops was cool, but within the exact same stage they were introduced, I knew they'd be the most annoying enemies in the fucking game for me.

Oh, and I felt nearly all of the force push attacks that you could do in chain with regular attacks were tremendously weak. ESPECIALLY considering chaining lighting with the attacks does so much more damage.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree. Even for a hack and slash, things should be varied enough so the pace doesn't
slow down. There can be variety in the action genre, you just have to look for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Naruto said:


> God of war and dmc have a better combat system.
> 
> God of war has a better gameplay, story, and presentation.



Better gameplay and presentation i agree, not better story. God of war story while entertaining is so dumb at times. Star wars has a great story but it is weaker in every other section.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Better gameplay and presentation i agree, not better story. God of war story while entertaining is so dumb at times. Star wars has a great story but it is weaker in every other section.



Star Wars is an epic saga.

The force unleashed shits all over my favorite villain.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

If you like Vader so much *Assuming who you're talking about" you should no he becomes far weaker then he originally was back in sith.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> If you like Vader so much *Assuming who you're talking about" you should no he becomes far weaker then he originally was back in sith.



I know.

It still sucks that some guy who was introduced in a game ends up defeating the man that was the focus of the movies.

Just because you people think it's perfectly reasonable doesn't mean it actually is. It's your opinion vs mine.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

This is true. And if it was just some random guy showing up and killing vader sure i'd be like "What the fuck?" but he was trained by vader for over 10 years i believe, learned by vader and a sith's job is to overcome there master. It's not that hard to believe. But like you said it's our opinion vs yours.


----------



## Akira (Sep 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This is true. And if it was just some random guy showing up and killing vader sure i'd be like "What the fuck?" but he was trained by vader for over 10 years i believe, learned by vader and a sith's job is to overcome there master.



I think Naruto's main point is that the "Chosen one" of the _entire_ saga was so comprehensively beaten by someone who was just introduced for a console game. Even though the whole Sith surpassing their master stuff is true, its more general that someone who plays as small a role as Starkiller could beat Darth Vader, the character whom the saga revolves around.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2008)

That's exactly how I feel about it, fenrir.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2008)

Vader wasn't the focus of the franchise, Vader was basically the focus of the prequel trilogy, just like Luke was the focus of the sequel trilogy.

He got much weaker, and he found a kid who both George Lucas and Haden Blackman said was basically around Luke's level of power and trained him for ten years.

Its not some Gary Stu bullshit.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think Naruto's main point is that the "Chosen one" of the _entire_ saga was so comprehensively beaten by someone who was just introduced for a console game. Even though the whole Sith surpassing their master stuff is true, its more general that someone who plays as small a role as Starkiller could beat Darth Vader, the character whom the saga revolves around.



It revolved around Luke for the episode 4-6 and as much as people wanna say "Vader" was the main point there wrong. It was luke. And i find it more believable that a kid who was TRAINED by Vader can whoop his ass over luke who didn't train nearly as much. I know luke is Vader's kid and all but if you can believe Luke can beat Vader with the little training he had i don't see why it's hard to believe Starkiller trained BY vader is defeated.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 23, 2008)

Look, Vader was a tough boss, he kicked my ass around, I still respect him. Either way, Starkiller ends up 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dead


, so what does it matter? Vader still made it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> Vader wasn't the focus of the franchise, Vader was basically the focus of the prequel trilogy, *just like Luke was the focus of the sequel trilogy.*



Key word: *was*... because of the misinformation that Lucas' had the prequels planned from the start, he played into that and has now made the series the story of Anakin.

Needless to say, in my eyes, it's Luke's story.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Key word: *was*... because of the misinformation that Lucas' had the prequels planned from the start, he played into that and has now made the series the story of Anakin.
> 
> Needless to say, in my eyes, it's Luke's story.



I'm with you. Don't really give a darn what anybody says, episode 4-6 was about luke.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Key word: *was*... because of the misinformation that Lucas' had the prequels planned from the start, he played into that and has now made the series the story of Anakin.
> 
> Needless to say, in my eyes, *it's Luke's story*.



Damn Straight!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone complaining about beating Vader in the game should remember that it could have been much worse.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2008)

Game didn't feel rushed to me. I knew this was a hack n slash. I liked seeing Vader pre eps 4. The way he did things and his purpose in the game was nice. If I could ask for something more it would be more Starkiller info.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 26, 2008)

Luke will always be the main character in my eyes as well.  I enjoyed the prequels, but the center of Star Wars for me will always be the original trilogy.  I've grown up thinking that Luke is the quintessential hero/good guy and that the story revolves around him, and will always think that.  

I also agree that it's believable that someone well-trained like Starkiller has the ability to defeat Vader, who is significantly weaker than he was before he became more machine than man.


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, instead of starting a new thread, I'm just gonna post in here. 

I'm currently on the stage where you bring the Star Destroyer down, and I have to tell you, this game is an overhyped piece of shit.  Starting with the Star Destroyer itself, talk about the most repetitive garbage ever.  I can't believe they made that part so boring.  Lightning Tie's and then try to maneuver the thing in place before you lightning more Ties.  It takes forever.  And with the targeting system trash as it is, hitting the Ties can be hard at times. 

I'm playing the game for the PS3.  I don't know if that matters with some of the problems I'm having, or if other systems run the game smoother or something.  Load screens suck ass.  Way to go, next gen.  Let's make me sit on my ass for graphics that aren't up to par.  And is it just me, or is every action you try to take in the game slightly delayed.  Jumping is a bitch because of the half a second delay between pushing the button and the actual jump.  I've died tons because of failed jumps.  And don't get me started on blocking.  

The first level was alright.  You play as Vadar, walk around, kill wookies.  Beautiful shit going on to either side.  Made it feel really epic.  Boss battle was sorta lame, but the apprentice stealing the lightsaber was fucking gold.  So far, so good. 

I'll even say the second level was pretty good, in the tie factory.  The guys were difficult at times,  but not overly so.  Lots of chances to show off your force abilities.  Boss fight was interesting, I guess. 

Into the junk planet, and I'm starting to get bored.  It's the same old thing, over and over again.  Linear pathways, same type of dudes, really.  Course, the boss battle made up for it.  

And then Felucia, and the realization that this game sucks.  You start getting elite types that can't get bowled over.  You get creatures that damage you if you're too close to them.  And the mobs, savages, really, all have higher attack speeds than the main character.  And they block every fucking thing you throw at them with the lightsaber.  So you have to use the shitty targeting functions to try and target shit to use your force powers on, which requires you, for the most part, to stand still, which allows the mobs to hit you.  And then you've got respawning mobs.  

And you hit the rancors, which are the exact same as the junk titans, except organic like.  You use the same fucking strategy to beat them.  But while we're on the topic of rancors, and junk titans, and eventually AT-ST's, what the fuck is up with the ground stomp attack?  Did they all learn how to fight from Mario?  And the damage it does is fucking through the roof.  And you get knocked down once, and chances are you'll be taking damage from it, or another attack, before you can even move again.  Unfair combo!

And after all that, Shaak Ti is a pushover.  Sure, I died a lot trying to beat her, but I was playing on hard.  But you could pretty much run right over her.  

And then we start getting into the part of the game which makes all the rest look like heaven.  Fucking guys immune to force powers.  Wasn't the point of the game to showcase the wide variety of force powers you can use, and then to beat the fuck out of people with them?  Fuck, doesn't work like that anymore.  Purge Troopers still scare the fuck out of me.  I don't know how to beat them.  You can't fight them hand to hand, you can't throw or push them, and the targeting system sucks so bad it's hard to hit them with things you throw.  The only reliable method I've found is Force Lightning them to death, but your force is so low you have to hit them with three full bars to kill them, usually.  And, again, mis-target and you get beamed with a missile or some shit. 

And then you get the flying fuckers.  These guys suck, cause they're pretty fucking tough, and you can't fucking target them!  They can, a lot of the time, just hang out and shoot you out of range of your targeting.  And you can't block shit.  You can't deflect hardly anything anyone shoots at you anymore, so it makes me wonder what the fucking point was putting those ranks in deflection.  

And the power-ups are a lot of time out of range, with no way to really get to them.  Sure, I've managed to get almost everyone I've seen, but it's frustrating when the jump doesn't work too well and the most obvious paths don't work.  I'm sick and tired of "sliding" off a smooth, flat surface because I'm "not supposed to be there" or falling through a surface I thought I could jump on because it was just art for the game.    

I like how some of the force users that are supposed to be weaker than Starkiller (dude brings down a star destroyer) are immune to some powers that they turn around and use to kick your ass.  

And then they start reusing levels.  Fucking flamethrower bitches!  Immune to all force powers and do massive fucking damage.  Try that one Training Module with the AT-ST.  That was hell to beat.  Can't stand back without getting shot by lasers you can't deflect, can't charge forward because of fucking ground stomp gayness, and you can't jump up and beat the fucker without getting targeted by like three flamers for enough to kill you.  

And then back to gay ass Felucia!  More shit you slide off, bad jumping spots, and weird ass camera angles.  Can't see what the fuck is going on if you move around at all cause the camera like to run all cinematic mode on ya.  Oh, and there's this one spot, with a cave with a power-up inside, and a tunnel behind it to another power-up.  About to pick up the second one when: CUT SCENE!  And then it teleports me right in front of an AT-ST.  I mean, fuck!  It took me forever to get in there. 

Then the boss fight against that Rancor bitch and the jedi ass fucker.  I like how she can harm you but you can't hit her.  Wonderful.  And this rancor doesn't play be the same rules as the others.  You can be beating the shit out of it and it'll swipe you in mid-air.  I tried double jumping and riding it's back and beating the fuck out of it, but when you fall off on it's claws, you take damage.  You take damage for landing on top of the guys fingernails while they're imbedded in the ground!  Fucking lame!

And then another fucking repeat level.  

I mean, seriously, guys.  The controls suck, the camera sucks, the angles suck, and they rewash the same linear levels over and over and over again.  And a lot of the game play doesn't make sense.  Everything starts becoming immune to your powers (which is funny, cause you can force lightning a Tie Fighter out of the sky, but you can't manage to kill a sniper guy with it, or a fucking Purge Android Robot fucker Trooper with it).  You get more powerful and they scale the bad guys.  Fuck you, I just want to feel like a badass.  

Knights of the Old Republic is so much a better game, and it's old as fuck now.  If I want to feel like a badass Jedi I'll play that game.  This one blows.  Hack n' Slash piece of shit.  Which is too bad, cause I was sorta liking the plot.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, it's a matter of opinion.
I felt the story made up for some parts of the gameplay.
But I have to agree about the Star Destroyer. That was badly done.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2008)

I was never really hyped to that extent about the game, I was excited about more content story wise and it did that quite nicely. Gotta agree with the blocking/camera/jumping. It's something you almost get used to with the genre, but you will always notice it.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 27, 2008)

> And is it just me, or is every action you try to take in the game slightly delayed. Jumping is a bitch because of the half a second delay between pushing the button and the actual jump. I've died tons because of failed jumps. And don't get me started on blocking.



Nope, I didn't have any issues with the controls, and I am a real stickler about controls.  (My #1 pet peeve in games.)

I think you just got so mad with other parts of the game, you started getting mad about things that had nothing wrong with them at all out of your frustration.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2008)

People still having trouble with the star destroyer? It took me 10 minutes tops.


----------



## Yunus (Sep 27, 2008)

Im not a big star wars fan actually, but my little 7 year old brother is addicted to them like how im addicted tot coke. Anyways the kotor games were probably the best out of them but we will see how this one is.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't beat this crap in Sith mode....

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2008)

> Nope, I didn't have any issues with the controls, and I am a real stickler about controls. (My #1 pet peeve in games.)



Yeah, I was wondering if it was just my system, or just the PS3.  I mean, after dropping that much money on a system, you'd expect no problems with it.  I even pointed it out to my little brother.  Pushed the "X" button and was able to turn around and wave to him before the bastard actually jumped.  



> I think you just got so mad with other parts of the game, you started getting mad about things that had nothing wrong with them at all out of your frustration.



Fuck you, if I'm mad at them, then there is something wrong with it.  I'm looking for a challenge in a game, sure, but some of this shit is so fucked up it doesn't make sense and pisses me off, especially in a Star Wars game that was hyped majorly as going in a totally just wrecking havoc with the force.  Hard to do when most of the baddies end up being immune to the force one way or another by late game.  



> People still having trouble with the star destroyer? It took me 10 minutes tops.



Not having trouble, it's just boring and frustrating.  And it's frustrating because it's boring.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2008)

Why complain about it in the first place.^^^

If you don't like it, don't play it...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2008)

Which Sith mode are you talking about Shion? I'm on the Sith mode before Sith Lord or w/e and it isn't that hard. I died a few times because of silly things like getting knocked back off a cliff or Bosses doing infinite combos on me. It hasn't reached NG status and I doubt Sith Lord will touch that also imo.

Most of the baddies are vulnerable to at least 1 type of force power. It tends to be electricity. The force push just doesn't work on anything worth mentioning and Grip is like a random proc on the stronger types. The force explosion or w/e tends to work nicely. I have the electric power crystal on that has a chance to proc and it always procs for me. It ends up stunning enemies and/or taking their force shield away.

Lightning shield doesn't last long enough imo.


----------



## martryn (Sep 27, 2008)

> Why complain about it in the first place.^^^



Because it pissed me off enough to bitch about it, and I didn't have anyone around to bitch to, so I came on the forums to do it. 



> If you don't like it, don't play it...



...I want to see what happens.  I'm a Star Wars fan.  I fucking went and saw that Saturday Morning trash movie in theaters for the same reason.  



> Bosses doing infinite combos on me.



Fucking Proxy in Darth Maul mode pisses me off too.  Does that one lightsaber flourish that takes away half your health, and you can't throw a block up to save your life once he gets started.  Course, easy boss.  I just picked him up and flung him around until he died.  Besides the point.   I don't see what the game developers were thinking giving him an unblockable attack that deals half your life to you without any way to replenish it, and an unblockable lightsaber throw as well.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 27, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Why complain about it in the first place.^^^
> 
> If you don't like it, don't play it...



Well, that logic is a bit flawed, isn't it?
How do you don't like it unless you play it? Everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 28, 2008)

martryn said:


> Because it pissed me off enough to bitch about it, and I didn't have anyone around to bitch to, so I came on the forums to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel your pain on the movie  

I don't think I have ever tried blocking to save myself. You are better off blitzing them. What really helps is the force push dash because it works like a second dash. I tried using the lock on system early on, but it just really feels hurr hurr. Roll dodges look nice, but ya.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

The game is still good, just a disappointment because it had such potential to be so much more. And Martryn stop complaining, if you don't like it at this point your better off putting the game down and pulling Call of Duty 4 or Halo 3 or GTA IV back into your console.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You are better off blitzing them.



What I did.  Absolutely destroys Darth Maul and that one who turns invisible. Just dash up, beat them into a corner, then keep them there.  Throw in a lightning charged sword swing every once in a while.

I think Darth Maul was one of the only bosses I didn't lose a single life to.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Try fightning Darth Maul on Sith Master difficulty without using a previous beefed up Apprentice.

He rapes and stomps a player hard.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2008)

@Jotun

I guess it's Sith Lord.

"Hard" mode.

Those fuckers with Gatling guns reproduce like goddamn bunnies.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> @Jotun
> 
> I guess it's Sith Lord.
> 
> ...



Ya I learned my lesson fast with those assholes. My general attack plan is dash->force dash->Force Repulse->Lightsaber Curbstomp



> Try fightning Darth Maul on Sith Master difficulty without using a previous beefed up Apprentice.
> 
> He rapes and stomps a player hard.



Oh hell yeah, upgrades make a big difference. I don't think I am willing to give them up


----------



## mangatronix (Feb 7, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Ya I learned my lesson fast with those assholes. My general attack plan is dash->force dash->Force Repulse->Lightsaber Curbstomp




Oh hell yeah, upgrades make a big difference. I don't think I am willing to give them up


----------

